# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أعمدة الصحف الصادرة صباح الأحد 2 أغسطس 2015

## عز الدين

*الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

* هيثم كابو العتب مرفوع
(كوفي) من نفس المصير ! 
* من يريد الكتابة عن المريخ في هذه الأيام يجب عليه نشر مقالاته في الصفحة الفنية ..!
* ما يقدمه المريخ من عروض في الفترة الأخيرة ما هي إلا (دوزنات ساحرة  وسيمفونيات آسرة)، وما دخلنا الإستاد أو جلسنا لمشاهدة الزعيم عبر التلفاز  إلا وشنف أذاننا بالطرب الأصيل فالمريخ بات يقدم ( مزيكا راسا عديل).
* مشاهدة مباريات المريخ بعينيك تعد (متعة ناقصة) لا تكتمل إلا بسماع (عروض  الزعيم) بالأذن مع إرهاف السمع ورفع درجة الإصغاء، فالمريخ هذه الأيام  يلعب بالأوتار ويصيغ الألحان ويطرب الجمهور بروائع الغناء ..!
* عروض الزعيم تمردت على العادي وكسرت أطر النمطية وخرقت عباءة المألوف، و(المتعة سمع وشوف) ..!
* لا فرق عندي بين عوض أحمودي واوكرا، فكلاهما يدوزن الإيقاعات عبر أعذب (نقرة) وأجمل (نقزة) ..!
* مستوى أوكرا الذي شاهدناها أمس الأول أمام هلال الفاشر يمنحه حق تسجيل  شريط كاسيت و(سي دي) ليتم توزيعه في الأسواق بإعتباره أول ألبوم غنائي في  كرة (النغم) ..!
* أنصح صديقنا الفنان طلال حلفا بتسجيل حلقة مختلفة مع اوكرا في برنامجه البديع (أهل المغنى) ..!
* ï؛›ï»¤ï؛” ï»‹ï»¼ï»—ï؛” ï»­ï»ƒï»´ï؛ھï؛“ ï»£ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï»´ï»¦ ï؛£ï»¨ï؛ ï؛®ï؛“ ï»£ï؛¤ï»¤ï؛ھ ï»­ï؛­ï؛©ï»± ï»­ï؛ƒï؛·ï»Œï؛ژï؛­ ï؛ƒï؛³ï؛¤ï»– ï؛چï»ںï؛¤ï» ï»¨ï»کï»² ï»­ï؛­ï»³ï؛¸ï؛” ï»‹ï؛ژï؛¯ï»‘  ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»®ï؛© ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ژï»«ï؛® ï»‹ï»®ï؛½ ï؛ƒï؛£ï»¤ï»®ï؛©ï»± وï»£ï»کï»„ï»®ï»‹ï؛ژï؛• ï؛£ï؛ژï»“ï»† ï»‹ï؛’ï؛ھ ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï؛£ï»¤ï»¦ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»®ï؛³ï»´ï»کï»´ï؛” ï»­(ï»›ï»®ï؛­ï؛“ المريخ  الما عادية)..!
* إذا كان الإتحاد العام يعرف قيمة كرة (النغم) التي يلعبها المريخ فيجب أن  يتم تحويل مبارياته لمسرح نادي الضباط، فدوزنة الزعيم بمثابة قرص ضد  الإحباط ..!
* يا مزمل الهلال يعاني والمريخ في المسرح الروماني ..!
* لا تسألني عن قائد الأوركسترا الموسيقية فالكل يعلم أن غارزيتو مايسترو، و(الكوكي الله يسترو) ..!
* طالما أننا تحدثنا عن غارزيتو فالواجب يحتم علينا إعطاء كل ذي حق حقه  بالحديث عن مدرب الهلال نبيل الكوكي، فأهم ما يميز التونسي أنه صاحب (نغم  نشاز) سيدفعه لمغادرة دوري الأبطال وفقدان الممتاز ..!
* يا محمد عبد الماجد : أرحموا نفسكم شوية ولموا الكوكي دا عليكم، ففاقد (الإيقاع) لا يعطيه ..!
* يا كوكي (زمنك فارق) وغارزيتو لا يجارى، وغيرك كان (أشتر) ..!
* حتى أذا غاب عن مباراة أو توقف عن أداء أخرى فسيظل أيمن سعيد (ï؛©ï»£ï؛ژï»چ ï»³ï»¤ï؛¸ï»²  ï»‹ï» ï»° ساقين)، ولا عزاء لأشباح اللاعبين وأشباه المحترفين .. !
* انتو كوفي وين .. كوفي جاي و(يا صفوة لو روقتو انا بوصف الشفتو) ..!
* كوفي ï»³ï»„ï؛®ï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ ï»´ï»‍ ï؛چï»·ï؛§ï»€ï؛® ï؛‘ï؛„ï؛­ï»­ï»‰ ï؛چï»·ï»ںï»®ï؛چï»¥ ï»­ï؛ƒï؛ںï»¤ï»‍ اï»ںï؛کï؛ژï؛‘ï» ï»®ï»«ï؛ژï؛• .. ï»“ï؛ˆï»¥ ï»›ï؛ژï»§ï؛– ï»›ï؛®ï؛“  ï؛چï»ںï»کï؛ھï»، ( ï»£ï»¬ï؛ژï؛­ï؛“ ï»­ï»ƒï؛®ï؛ڈ ï»­ï»ںï»¤ï؛´ï؛ژï؛• ï؛³ï؛¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛”) ï»“ï»´ï»¨ï؛’ï»گï»² ï؛ƒï»¥ ï؛—ï»œï»®ï»¥ ï»£ï»¤ï؛ژï؛­ï؛³ï؛کï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛£ï؛¼ï؛®ï»³ï؛” ï»‹ï» ï»°  المحترف الغاني الذي كثيراً ما أسعد القاعدة المريخية .
* ï؛³ï؛ژï؛£ï؛® ï»“ï»² ï»ںï»¤ï؛´ï؛ژï؛—ï»ھ .. ï»­ï؛‘ï؛ھï»³ï»ٹ ï»“ï»² ï»£ï؛®ï؛چï»­ï»ڈï؛کï»ھ .. ï»£ï؛ھï»«ï؛¶ ï»“ï»² ï؛—ï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛®ï؛چï؛—ï»ھ ..و(يا سلام علي ديديه الذي بدأ من حيث أنتهى المحترفون) .
* ديديه .. (الروعة حصرية عليه) ..!
* ديديه .. لسه ما فتح و(الأيام جاية وبتعرفوا أصل الحكاية) ..!
* الحديث عن سلمون يحتاج لمقال منفصل و(عرض قائم بذاته) ..!
* طيب يا وصيف .. كوفي كيف ؟
* حديثنا عن كوفي إذا بدأ فأنه لن ينتهي، وإذا قيل يجب إن يحفظ ويكرر ويعاد و(الغاني دائماً في الميعاد) ..!
* يدخل الغاني الفنان علي الكرة برفق ويستلمها بحنيه ويراوغ بيسر ويتحرك  بـ(شبحات أخطبوطية) ويمرر لزملائه بمهارة ناعمة ولمسات سحرية .. يلعب في  المساحات الضيقة بأريحية فضفاضة ويجعلك ما بين الدهشة والقلق والتوتر عند  استلامه للكرة أو التحامه بلاعب من الفريق الخصم .. لا يعرف العنف ويجيد  السباحة في البر، ويدخل المباريات لتنفيذ أجندة مسبقة وإختراقات واعدة ورؤى  محددة بينما تسديداته لا تري بالعين المجردة ..!!
* أغرب ما في المحترف الغاني كوفي أن (ضلو ميت) و (ضربو حي) ..!!
نقش أخير
* هسه خايف من (طيرانكم)
لما يحصل ببقى كيف
زي (صفر) في عز نداه خوفو بكره يزورو (وصيف)
من عرفتك كنت حاسس (الصفر) لي ما بسيبك
كنت حاسس رغم (كيدك)
(التحكيم) لي ما بجيبك
والفرح في دربكم عارفو أصلو ما بيطول كتير
زي (هلال) في سماكم عدى سابكم في عز الهجير
فات وراح شايل هناه (كوفي) من نفس المصير
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

* هيثم صديق من هنا وهناك لو ما الشاشة بيني وبينو كنت ودرتّ لله دره شاعرنا العطا (نمشي عظمة  ونحن  فوق  امجادنا نقدل غيرنا من يقدر يشرف غيرنا مين يقدر يمثل الزعيم بقي حاجة تاني  الزعيم بقي تيم يتلتل سمعة طيبة وجبرة هيبة وين وين شقيش يقبل القاشر في الفاشر لم تغفل الاغاني السودانية الازياء في كلماتها والاغنيات يمكن ان تتعرف بها  ثقافة الشعوب ومزاجها غني ابو عركي للثوب السوداني (شفت التوب وما لاقاني اجمل منو بس التوب وسيد التوب يكون كيفنو؟) وغني شرحبيل (اللابس البمبي) وشدا علي اننا سنتحدث عن من تزيأ بالخصال ودنا من الكمال في مجاله عن الاحمر الوهاج والاصفر المهتاج في ايام سعده واسعاده هذه لما اقنع وامتع اليوم نغبط جمهور الفاشر فلقد حال بيننا وما بين المريخ حائل واعرف مجاذيبا لا يشلهدون المريخ الا من خلال التلفزيون مشيا بمقولة عكير الدامر (لو ما الحنة بيني وبينها كنت ودرتّ) فالبعض يقول (لو ما الشاشة بيني وبينو كنت ودرتّ) فالنشوة التي يشعر بها الصفوة الاغلبية هذه الايام كبيرة وعجيبة ولعلي  لن اتجاوز الحد  ان قلت ان  المريخ الحالي مؤهل ببعض الترميمات القادمة ان يتسيد افريقيا قادما  لسنوات  ان تمت المحافظة علي حمته الحالية وتم تدعيمه بعناصر قليلة مع الحفاظ علي  غارزيتو لسنوات لعل مباراة النقعة اليوم ستكون مختلفة  قليلا واتوقع ان لا يكون الاداء فيها كما في مباراة هلال الفاشر نسبة لسوء  الملعب مع الارهاق مع الامطار وهذا الثلاثي ربما يقلل من الاداء لكني لا  اظنه سيؤثر علي النتيجة كثيرا وان اظن انها لن تكون عريضة لان المريخ  الصغير سيلعب بعدة دوافع منها الارض والجمهور والفوز الصدفة في ام مريخ  ومحاولة اعهتبال الفرصة للاعبي مريخ الفاشر لكي يظهروا امام فريق السودان  الاول اكثر خطر يمكن ان يواجه المريخ هو في  غياب جمال سالم فالمعز  مستواه اقل بكثير من الاوغندي  نسبة لغيابه الطويل  عن اللعب لاحتكار جمال للخانة ونسبة لوجوده في معظم المباريات التي شارك  فيها كضيف شرف  لاستحواز المريخ الدائم علي الكرة الا من هجمات مرتدة خطرة  جدا علي المعز دوما عودة الاساسيين اليوم تعني ان هذه  المباراة هي البروفة الحقيقية لمعركة  اسطيف في ام مريخ الاسبوع القادم  وتلك المعركة هي بمثابة ام المعارك لانها ستحدد نسبة دخول المريخ للمربع  الذهبي *استغرب من منادة البعض للجماهير  بالاحتشاد يوم موقعة شطف سطيف ..اري ان مناشدة الجماهير بعدم الحضور سيكون  ابلغ حتي يرجع عدد قليل من الذين سياتون للاستاد ففي مباراة الترجي  كان  يمكن ان يذهب الجمهور خارج الاستاد الي استاد الخرطوم ويملأه ليلعب الشوط  الثاني هناك ولن يكون هناك فرق  اللهم الا في سعة الاستادين عن بعضهما *عند الضربة….. اوف سايد… لا ادري  لماذا لا يفهم البعض ان  القول بعند الضربة يعني لحظة خروج الكرة من قدم  اللاعب الاول الذي يمرر للثاني..بعض الكتاب من الذين شاهدوا المباريات بعد  التخرج من الجامعة –ان تخرجوا من جامعة- جاءوا ليفتوا في الاوف سايد بجهل  … *التهاني اسوقها دوما لفريق التحرير  ببارا ولصديقي خالد  والتهاني له ولهم بمناسبة الفوز في الدورة التنشيطية  ببلد الليمون  والاشادة بالكابتن منتصر حسن محرز الاهداف * اخشي ان يطالب الوفاق باللعب امام  الهلال…فالوفاق صار مثل الحمار الذي يحملون عليه الملح فيدخل في الجدول  ويذوب الملح لولا ان وضعوا علي سرجه صوفا هذه المرة
*

----------


## عز الدين

* محمد كامل سعيد كرات عكسية مرتضى والهيبة.. (والمطبلاتية والطمبارة)..!! 
*  عاد المريخ والهلال الى جنة احلامهما ـ الدوري المحلي ـ وحقق الاحمر فوزاً  طبيعياً على هلال الفاشر برباعية، وتغلب الازرق على هلال الابيض بثلاثية  ليجد اصحاب المصالح (المطبلاتية والطمبارة) الفرصة الذهبية لبث المزيد من  (المُخدّر)..!! *  والحقيقة ان تغلب القمة على بقية الاندية محلياً، وفي ظل الفوارق الكبيرة  والخرافية، يبقى من الثوابت والاشياء الطبيعية التي لا تحتاج الاّ للاشارة  وبمعزل عن الكرنفالات والعبارات الهلامية التي انتظمت جل الاصدارات..!! *  وبعودة للمباراتين الاخيرتين للقمة امام هلال الفاشر وهلال الابيض نجد ان  اسهم بعض اللاعبين ـ خاصة الأجانب ـ قد ارتفعت وبنسب خرافية، أو كما قال  المطبلاتية والطمبارة، و انها زوبعة غير حقيقية اذا ما نظرنا لواقع الاندية  الاخرى..!! *  يعني لا جديد يستحق التغزل لو ان المريخ تغلب على هلال الفاشر والنسور  والرابطة وبقية الفرق لان ذلك من البديهيات وما دونه يبقى هو الاستثناء  الذي لا يحدث الاّ نادراً.. مرة كل اربع او خمس سنوات..!! *  ولعل ما يستحق الاشارة هنا يتمثل في ان الضوضاء والأوصاف الخرافية التي  أطلقها البعض على العرض وبعض اللاعبين محلياً هي التي تقودنا الى الابحار  في سكة السراب الذي نحسبه مع الجميع انه ماء..!! *  الحقيقة ان ضعف المنافسة المحلية في ظل التواضع والتراجع والواقع المرير  الذي تعيشه كل الفرق ـ ما عدا المريخ والهلال ـ يظل هو السبب المباشر في  احتكار القمة لفرص التمثيل الخارجي..!! *  والمعطيات تشير وتؤكد ان بداية السير في الطريق السليم علاقته مباشرة مع  تبدل الأحوال الحالية بالبحث عن اساليب علمية تؤهلنا للارتقاء بالمستوى  العام للمسابقات المحلية وبطريقة تجعلها الاجدر لتقديم بطل حقيقي يستطيع  تمثيلنا..!! *  وبالعودة للاستثناءات التي قليلاً ما تحدث في دورينا سنتابع اليوم مباراة  مريخ الفاشر والمريخ العاصمي بذكريات اللقاء السابق الذي انتهى لصالح رفاق  حسن كمال ولن ننسى الشغب الذي صاحب تلك المواجهة من بعض المتفلتين..!! * وطالما  اننا تذكرنا التوتر فعلينا الاشارة الى التفلتات التي ظل بكري المدينة هو  بطلها الأول وذلك بداية من مطاردته لزملائه في الهلال بمعسكر اديس، ومروراً  باحداث لقاء الاهلي بشندي، وانتهاء باحداث معسكر الجزائر الاخير..!! *  وكل ما نتمناه ان يستوعب بكري ما حدث من قصص وحكاوي خلال السنوات والشهور  الماضية ويستخلص منها الدروس والعبر، وان يقتنع بانه لاعب كبير دائماً ما  تكون تصرفاته محسوبة عليه..!! *  ضحكت وانا اتابع فقرة الامبراطور في برنامج الرياضة الاسبوعي وذلك بعدما  ارضى سيحة المريخاب والهلالاب، لكنه تغاضى عن ما قام به ايمن سعيد تجاه  لاعب هلال الفاشر صالح الامين قبل قرار طرد مدافع الهلال..!! *  المصري ايمن وبينما هو جالس على الارض، وقبل ان يقذف الكرة تجاه لاعب  الهلال، قام بسحب رجل صالح وجره من قدمه ـ بالطبع من خلف الحكم ـ ثم قذف  بالكرة في تصرف اعتاد عليه المصري صاحب السوابق..!! *  تخريمة أولى: نعم عدل مرتضى منصور عن فكرته وتراجع عن الاستقالة من رئاسة  الزمالك، ولعل تمسك عشاق الفرقة البيضاء بالرجل ليس لأنهم يتعاملون معه على  أنه الخزنة التي تقوم بتمويل الصرف على النادي فحسب او كما يعتقد  البعض..!! *  تخريمة ثانية: مرتضى ـ ورغم تحفظاتنا على بعض تصرفاته ـ استطاع فرض هيبة  النادي على كبار النجوم، واتحاد الكرة، والمدربين سواء الأجانب أو  المصريين، والاعلاميين الزمالكاوي كمان..!! *  تخريمة ثالثة: مرتضى لا يمنح حارقي البخور فرصة التقرب اليه، ولا يجامل في  سبيل المصلحة العليا ويعمل على تشجيع الاستثمار.. و.. و.. لنا عودة باذن  الله..!!
*

----------


## عز الدين

*  عبد الله ابو وائل مشاهد رياضية المدينة الرياضية ( ملف ) يجب ان يكون مفتوحا !! عودة المريخ بكاس المناضل نيلسون  مانديلا في العام (1989) جعلت رئاسة الجمهورية تقدم الدعوة للاعبي الفريق  لتكريمهم بالقصر الجمهوري باعتبار ان الاحمر اول فريق سوداني يحقق بطولة  خارجية وكمان محمولة جوا.
 المناسبة السعيدة انذاك جعلت الشهيد المشير الزبير محمد صالح يعلن عن اقامة مدينة رياضية تحفيزا للرياضيين .
 منذ العام (1989) وحتي العام الحالي  (2015) لم تفتتح المدينة الرياضية بل الادهي والامر ان المساحات الشاسعة  لخارطتها ظلت تتقلص شيئا فشيئا حتي اصبح ما تبقي منها لا يصلح لمفردة  (مدينة رياضية)!
 قبيل عامين اجرينا تحقيقا عن المدينة  الرياضية بجانب استضافة مديرها صلاح الجيلاني في حوار فجر من خلاله القنابل  وهو يتحدث بحسرة عن الاهمال الذي يتعرض اليه الصرح الرياضي  والذي يفترض  ان يكون شامخا.
 كاميرا المجهر تجولت داخل مباني المدينة وهالها ما وثقته من مناظر لا تسر احد وقد تحولت المدينة لاوكار للمجرمين واللصوص .
    اللجنة العليا التي كونت برئاسة مساعد  رئيس الجمهورية (موسي محمد احمد) قامت بعمل كبير في تلك الفترة الا ان  مجهوداتها توقفت فجأة وبدون معرفة الاسباب.
 حديث الاخ رئيس اللجنة الاولمبية  السودنية هاشم هارون عن الفساد الذي قاد لتقليص مساحات المدينة للدرجة التي  تصعب من امكانية اسم (مدينة ) رياضية كان بمثابة المفاجاة لكثيرين لكننا  لم نتفاجأ لاننا في المجهر سبقنا الجميع ونحن نوثق بالصورة والقلم لما ال  اليه الحال بتلك المساحات التي تقلصت !
 ملف المدينة الرياضية شائك ومعقد ولن  تصل اي جهة لحقيقة ماجري من تعديات علي اراضيها الا ان ثقتنا كبيرة في  مولانا حيدر دفع الله رئيس القضاء في اعادة الحق لاهله واسترداد المساحات  التي اخذها البعض دون وجه حق.
 لن يضيع حق وراءه مطالب  وستعود تلك المساحات لحضن المدينة الرياضية طال الزمن ام قصر!
 من يطالبون باكمال الملاعب للمساحات الحالية يجب ان يكونوا اكثر واقعية باعتبار ان الهدف الاساسي من قيام المدينة قد افرغ من محتواه!
 نريد تلك المساحات التي كانت حاضرة لحظة  صدور القرار والا فان الشروع في بناء استاد بعيد عن تلك المنطقة يمكن ان  يكون مفيدا اكثر من الاصرار علي خروج مولود للحياه وهو مشوه!
 المدينة الرياضة ملف يجب ان يكون دوما مفتوحا.
 لا مجال لطي صفحته!
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

* *نبض الصفوة*
*امير عوض* *الضرب بالدور* *اليوم في إطار حملته الراميه لنيل كل البطولات المطروحة أمامه، يلتقي  زعيم الكرة السودانيه بإبنه و سميه “مريخ الفاشر” علي ملعب النقعة بمدينة  الفاشر الجميلة..
*لم و لن تكن هذه هي المره الأولي أو الأخيرة للمريخ في زيارة “فاشر  السلطان” درة الغرب الحبيب.. فالمريخ حضارة و هو الآن في دار من ديار  الحضارة الضاربة في عمق التأريخ المتجزر في وجدان كل سودان المريخ.. فقد  شرب أهل الزعيم ذات مرة علي ما يبدو من آبار “حجر قدو” التي تقول الأساطير  أن من يشرب منها لابد له من العوده لينهل منها مجددا.. و سننهل منها هذه  المره ماء زلالا و نقاطا حلالا..
*ما ذكرت الفاشر إلا و ترأي للذهن عظمة سلاطين الفور بداية من أولهم ”  سليمان سونق” مرورا بآخرهم السلطان الباذخ الشموخ “علي دينار”..و هم الذين  أسسوا مملكة دام حكمها منذ 1445م حتي 1916م..
*نزال اليوم هو نزال الحب، بين الإبن البار و الأب.. لقاء بين مريخ السودان  الراعي الرسمي و الحصري “لفنون كرة القدم الجميلة” و مريخ “فاشر ابو  زكريا”..
*لا شئ يهدد متعة اللقاء و يقللها إلا ملعب البقعة “الأكثر تخلفا و سواء في  السودان”بإحتوائه علي أرضية لا تصلح لممارسة كرة القدم إطلاقا، رغما عن  مناداة الأجهزة الفنية لكل الفرق التي ساقتها منافسة الدوري الممتاز  لملاقاة فرق المدينة العريقة!!
*تري أين دور رجال المال و الأعمال، و حكومة الولاية و الإتحاد العام لكرة  القدم من أمر دعم و تغيير أرضية إستاد البقعة المتخلف و الذي يمثل سبة في  جبين المدينة الأثرية التي تضم قصر السلطان علي دينار كمعلم بارز و باذخ  لتأريخ أخآذ يستحق الإحتفاء و التوثيق..
*الأجواء الإحتفالية التي سيصنعها المريخ بالفاشر تجعل من زيارته لها عيدا  جديدا يزدان به جيد المدينة من عمارها و حتي قيزانها.. فهنيئا لمريخاب فاشر  السلطان بقدوم سلطان الكرة السودانية..
*فهيا يا صفوة “حي العظمة” و “أولاد الريف” و “الكرانك” و “الزيادية” و  “برنجية” و “الكفاح” و باقي أحياء المدينة.. هيا لتدعموا معشوقكم و تمتعوا  أعينكم برؤية فرسان الزعيم و لتشهدوا ما يقدمونه من فواصل للإبداع و السحر  الحلال..
*مباراة جميلة بين فرقتين يجمع بينهما إسم رائع، الدعوات أن تمر علي  فرساننا من غير إصابات، و أن يستفيد منها الجهاز الفني في تجهيز فرقته  لمباراة سطيف الأهم..
*ليتنا نشاهد تحكيما نزيها يعطي كل فريق حقه بدون تحيز.. *نبضات أخيرة* *لا تفريط في نقاط الممتاز الذي هو من مطالبنا الرئيسية هذا الموسم..
*من غير المتوقع أن تشهد المباراة تغيرات جذريه علي التشكيل الأساسي بعد تأجيل مباراة الأهلي شندي الدورية..
*نثق تماما بأن مريخ الفاشر سيقدم لنا فائدة فنية مثلي قبل ملاقاة السطايفة بعد إسبوع..
*سيواصل المعز محجوب الحارس الخبير زوده عن حياض شباك الفريق..
*المتعة الكروية ستكون حاضرة بتواجد أوكراه، كوفي، ديديه..
*ننتظر أداء مثاليا للخط الخلفي للزعيم كما هي العادة..
*علي المصري أيمن سعيد البعد عن النرفزه علي الخصوم!! *نبضة أخيرة* مريخ الفاشر.. أعمل ساتر
*

----------


## عز الدين

* اسماعيل حسن وكفى
من روائع بريدي .. * أخواني هم أبناء أمي وأبي.. وهم بصري وجمال دنياي..
* عندما يسيئ ابنك أو ابنتك الأدب ويتحدثون  عن إخوانك أو أخواتك بسوء، فانهرهم.. ولا تتأثر بهم ولا بكلامهم أو تسمح  لهم بأن يكونوا سبباً في دخول الشيطان بينكم.. وقل لهم: هؤلاء ورثة  والدينا.. لقد عشنا زمناً جميلاً قبل مجيئكم، فلا تفسدوه . بل كونوا الورود  الجميلة التي تعطره وتروي تواصلنا لنعيش كما أمرنا الله..
* صدّقوني.. الأخوّة والأخوات شيء جميل من الصعب جداً وصفه..
* لا تستمعوا لمن عميت بصيرتهم من الأبناء  أو غيرهم من الناس، فالأخ يبقى أخاً.. والأخت تبقى أختاً وإن تغيّر  الزمان.. وبوصلهم نصل ما أمر الله به أن يوصل.
* يحكى أن مريضاً لازم الفراش الأبيض في مستشفى عام قال: 
* كان بجانبي رجل أنهكه المرض.. ويبدو أنه في أيامه الأخيرة.. وذات صباح استيقظت على أصوات غريبة تصدر من ذات المريض..
* شعرت بالخوف عندما رأيت وجوه الممرضات صفراء شاحبة..
* علمت أن ملك الموت كان يشاركنا الغرفة، فأخذت أدعو له أن يهوّن عليه سكرات الموت .. 
* لم أتجرأ أن أفتح الستار… لا أعلم لماذا ؟!!
* ربما لم أرد أن تتعلق ملامحه وتقاسيم وجهه في ذاكرتي.. 
* فجأة بدأت حشرجة الروح وفي نفس اللحظة  كان في الخارج صوت ضجيج وصراخ يعلو.. وإذا برجل يدخل وينادي على اسم فلان..  وكان هو ذاته من يجاورني، فركض نحوه وارتمي عليه.. ويبدو أنه رأى علامات  الموت فيه..
* جسده تصلّب ويداه ثقيلتان وعيناه تنتصب  للسماء.. فشهق هذا الرجل شهقة وسقط مغشيا فوق المريض الميت.. كل هذا كان  أمامي.. فاستنفر القسم.. وامتلأت الغرفة بالأطباء والممرضات.. وبدل أن  يخرجوا جثة، أخرجوا جثتين..
* وقف شعر جسدي وشعرت ببرودة أطرافي..
* خفت وفي نفس الوقت شدني هذا الرجل الذي دخل فجأة وأخذ يصرخ بأعلى صوته باحثا عن هذا الميت..
* وسبحان الله أحيانا يساق لك من يضع النقاط على الحروف.. وإذا برجل الأمن يقول لي: سبحان الله.. هل تعلم ما قصة هذا الرجل؟ 
* والله إنه كان واقفاً عند مدخل الزوار من  بزوغ الشمس، ومنعته من الدخول بحجة أن الوقت ليس وقت زيارة.. وكان يقول  أرجوك لقد اضناني الشوق، وأخشى أن يموت أخي وأنا لم أره، فقلت له: ماشاء  الله.. ألهذه الدرجة تحب أخاك؟?
* قال نعم.. والله لم أعرف معنى الأخوة إﻻ  اﻵن.. فأنا وأخي كنا على خلاف.. وطوال عشر سنوات لم نكلم بعضنا البعض..  وكانت علاقتنا مقطوعة.. كنت أكابر وأقول هو من يجب أن يبدأ ويعتذر لي، حتى  علمت اليوم أنه مريض، فاعتصرني قلبي ولم أشعر بشعور الندم مثل هذه المرة،  وأريد أن أرى عينيه قبل أن يفارقتي إلى اﻷبد..
* ويقول رجل الأمن: دنيا.. لم يعلم أن ملك الموت سبقه لأخيه..
* وبعد أن إنتهى رجل الأمن ومضى.. اعترتني حالة هدوء غريبة أجهشت بعدها بالبكاء، وطلبت من الدكتور أن يغيّر غرفتي..
* وبالفعل بقيت تلك الغرفة فارغة لعدة أيام.. وكان كل من بالقسم يكره أن يدخلها !!…
* لاأعلم ما أقول، ولكن هل تستحق هذه الدنيا أن تغويني على من هو من لحمي ودمي؟!!
* مهما كان حب الزوج، لن يصبح كالأخ.. ومهما كان حب الزوجة لن تصبح كالأخت..
* الأخوة علاقة، بل رابطة وحب فطري… فالتحيه لكل أخ وأخت بالعالم..
* ختاماً صدقوني.. إن أجملَ وأروع وأنفس وأرقّ ما تملكون هُنّ أخواتكم وإخوانكم.. وهم لا يعوّضون أبداً..
* مهما أحببتم من الناس ، ومهما تشرب هذا الحبُّ في تربة النفوس،
يبقى الأخُ والأختُ هما الأهم والأقرب..
* لذا اجعلوا دوماً مسارب العذوبة مُصانة ومفتوحة مع إخوانكم وأخواتكم.. فإن سُدَّت فإنكم سددتم شيئا من عذوبة الحياة نفسها!!
* يارب ‏​​‏​لا تحرمنى من إخواني وأخواتي فإنهم أغلى ما أملك..اللهم آمين..
* قيل لأعرابي ماتت زوجتك، قال: أجُدّد فراشي.. قالوا: مات ولدك ، قال: عظم أجري
قالوا: مات أخوك ، قال: قُصم ظهري… لأن الأخ أواﻷخت لا يعوضان..
* من أين يأتي بأم وأب حتى يأتيانه بأخ أو أخت?? 
* حافظوا على إخوانكم وأخواتكم ولا تدعوا الشيطان يفرق بينكم مهما كانت المشاكل والأسباب..
    سطور رياضية
 * لو تذكر نجوم المريخ نتيجة مباراة  مريخ الفاشر في الخرطوم، وكيف أنهم دفعوا ثمن استهتارهم وتعاليهم على نجومه  غاليا، وخسروا النقاط الثلاث، لتعاملوا معهم اليوم وكأن المباراة في  البطولة الافريقية، إضافة إلى ذلك فإن مباراة اليوم هي المباراة الأقوى  والأصعب للمريخ خارج الأرض، وإذا وُفّق في كسبها، ضمن بطولة الممتاز بنسبة  كبيرة..
* أما الحقيقة الأهم، والتي يجب أن ينتبه  لها نجوم المريخ، فهي أن مريخ الفاشر لن يكون خصمهم الوحيد في هذه المباراة  ، إنما التحكيم أيضاً سيكون خصمهم.. ولقد علمتنا التجارب أن مخططاته  دائماً ما تبدأ ضدنا في الأسابيع الأخيرة الحاسمة ، وفي المباريات القوية  الحساسة بالذات، كمباراة اليوم..وبالتالي يجب ألا يمنحوه الفرصة لذلك..
* ختاما كل المني لفرقة المريخ بمواصلة عروضها الساحرة ونتائجها القوية المستحقة.. والعودة بالنقاط كاملة…
* سعادة العميد شرطة على محمد عثمان الأمين مدير شرطة محلية الخرطوم (هلالابي قاطع).. وهو ابن خال الوالد لزم… 
* معروف للقبيلة كلها بأنه رجل حقاني.. 
* لا يعرف الرياء ولا النفاق ولا المجاملة على الإطلاق..
* هنأني أمس بالمستويات التي يقدمها المريخ  ، وقال لي بالحرف: والله يا أستاذ مع أن مستويات الهلال برضو ما بطالة،  ومع أننا نريد البطولة الأفريقية زرقاء، إلا أن فريقكم يبدو هو الأقرب  لها.. وصدقني إذا ما جبتوها السنة دي تاني ما بتجيبوها… 
* يسمع منك الله يا سعادتك.. وبإذن الله نجيبا وما نخيّب ظنك…
* وكفى

*

----------


## عز الدين

*نفاج المداد
 ابوبكر عبدالله (بيكو)
 الدومي ابو (خلال) ..
 * الدومي ده ساكن في قرية اسمها (الخماميد) ! من قامو لقوهو  بي شكلو ده ، ونفس الحجم اصلو ما اتغير ، نفس (البلاهه) والدروشه ! 
 طوالي بيحرج اخواني ويختهم في مواقف باايخه !
 * جاتو التسميه (ابو خلال) لانو برغم انو ما عندو ولا سبيبه في راسو تلقاهو شايل (خلال) في جيبو ...
 حكمة كده بس من قام صغير شايل خلال معاهو ، ومافي زول عارف السبب شنو؟
 * حالتهم الماديه كويسه ، اخوانو تجار كبار في قرية (الخماميد) ومشهورين وموفقين في الشغل ، الا هو قاعد ليهم (بلوه) بس ..
 ودوهو لي كم شغل ما نفع فيهو !
 * قالو يدخلوه (الجيش) ، برضو ما نفع فيهو ، لمن احتارو زاتو يعملو معاهو شنو ؟
 اكتر حاجه بيعرف ليها ومشهور بيها هي نقل الاخبار ما بيخلي حاجه في البلد الا يعرفه ..
 * العايز يعرف اخبار البلد يمشي يسال الدومي (بقرة حاج اللمين الولدت بدون اضنين) هو اول زول كان في موقع الحدث !
 (غنماية ناس حاجه الروضه الجابت سبعه سخلات) هو برضو اول زول عارف الموضوع ده !
 يحب الاخبار الغريبه بي غرابة شكله ...
  * العجيبه كل اخبارو (شمارات)  او يجيب ليك خبر الحوادث (مركب الزين غرقت ،  ود الفكي وقع من حمارتو البيضاء ، سالم ود الشيخ جاهو سكري) 
 يحب الاخبار دي ومشهور بيها شديييد !
  * يوم اخوانو اجتمعو وقالو (الدومي ده وكت ما بيعرف غير يلقط الاخبار ،  نقوم نحن نستفيد من الحاجه دي  ماديا  ! ومنها نكون خليناهو يتلهي ليهو في  شغله) ، 
 قامو بنو ليهو في بيتم الكبير صالوون واااسع وجابو يافطه كتبو عليها (دار الدومي ابو خلال) !
 * اي زول عايز يعرف اخبار (القريه) يجي (دار الدومي) يدفع (جنيهين) ويدخل عشان يسمع الاخبار بالتفاصيل الممله ...
 الناس بقت تجي (دار الدومي) ويقيفو بالصف كمان ، اساسا القريه ناسه (بحبو الشمارات) ! 
 القريه عايزه (كهرباء ، وما فيها خدمات وفيها مدرسه وااحده مكونه من فصلين وسته رواكيب)!
 خلو الحاجات دي كوولها وبفكرو في شمارات القريه واخباره ..
 * الدومي لقي الموضوع مشي معاهو كويس ، بقي يجيب الاخبار من بره القريه كمان ! 
 واتوجه للاخبار العالميه ، (ديناصور الكتروني ينفجر في ناطحة سحاب) ، (ديك فرنسي يصيب باريس بالزهول) ...
 * بقت (دار الدومي) اشهر دار (شمارات) علي نطاق (الخماميد)
 اخبار (محليه وعالميه) !
  الدومي قام فتح فرع (للرياضه) ، ولانو ما بفهم فيها كتير ، عمل ليها حاجه  غريبه من عجايبو ، بقي البجيهو يسألو عن اخبار الكورة (يدخلو فيها غرفه  مقفوله بي ستارة وفيها تلفزيون شغال بي بطارية عربيه ويشغل ليهو فلم محمد  سعد اللمبي) ..
 * طبعا اعجاب الدومي بي (اللمبي) مخليهو مسيطر علي  افكارو ، بقي لو عايز يخفف عن دمو معاك شويه (يطلع ليك صورة اللمبي) عشان  تشوفه ...
 لدرجه انو الناس بقت تشوف انو في وجه شبه كبير بين اللمبي والدومي ، وخصوصا في طريقة الظرافه حد (العباطه) ..
 * وما زالت عروض الدومي في داره مستمره ، برغم قله الناس التي كانت تاتي في السابق (الناس بددت تزهج من الشمارات)..
 حاجه اخيره كده : 
 * اليوم يلتقي الزعيم بابنه (العاق) مريخ الفاشر ! 
 معركة مهمه وتحدي جديد يخوضه الابطال اليوم وفي ازهانهم مباراة مهمه قادمه امام وفاق اسطيف الجزائري ..
 * لست مع من يطالبون ، بالتراخي اليوم حفاظا علي المجهود في مباراة اسطيف ..
 كلو مهم عند الزعيم ، لا تنازل عن النقاط ! 
 يمكن الاعبين ان يقدمو السهل الممتنع دون ان يصابو ..
 * هي مباراة ثاريه ممن تجرعنا منهم مر الهزيمة علي ملعبنا (والزعيم لا يترك ثأره) ..
 * فالنحافظ علي النقاط التي امامنا وبعدها نتجهز لما هو قادم !
 معروف ان البطل لابد ان يلعب برتم تصاعدي للفوز ، حتي تنطبع هذه الخاصيه والنزعه داخل لاعبيه
 مجرد التهاون في مباراة ، ستقلل من الاحساس الداخلي برغبه الفوز وحلاوته ..
 لذلك نطالب بملحمه اليوم وتحقيق الانتصار ....
 نقطه اخيره :
 نفديك يا زعيم تنده نقول ليك حاضر
 عايزين انتصار ما تجينا اصلا خاسر
 العبو يا شباب ، بعزيمة الف مثابر
 بندور فوز عديل نسمعبو من الفاشر



*

----------


## عز الدين

* موسى مصطفى     
صيحة

المريخ يلاعب عصر اليوم مريخ الفاشر قبل ايام من  مواجهة الجزائري الخطير وفاق سطيف ومباراة اليوم ليست سهلة باي حال من  الاحوال ويجب ان يتعامل معها نجوم المريخ باحترافية ومهنية كروية عالية  لانها لا تختلف عن المباريات الافريقية فالخصم ليس بالسهل ويملك مقومات  تحقيق الفارق والفوز بالعلامة الكاملة كما فعلها في ملعب الرد كاس .
ممنوع اللعب بالنار شعار يجب ان يطبقه نجوم المريخ ان ارادوا دعما جماهيريا  كبيرا في مباراة وفاق سطيف لان المريخ سيكون مكشوفا ومعلوما لانصاره وكل  المتابعين من مباراة اليوم وان فوزه بمباراة وفاق سطيف تتوقف على نتيجة  اليوم .
مريخ الفاشر الذي اسقط متصدر الترتيب في مباراة الاحداث الشهيرة على ملعبه  ليس بالخصم السهل والاستهتار به سيقود المريخ لكارثة لا يحمد عقباها وربما  فقد نصف قوته نفسيا في مباراة وفاق سطيف لاننا نعلم ان النتائج السالبة  تنعكس على المشوار الافريقي .
فوز المريخ وعودته بنقاط مباراة السلاطين اليوم تعني الدخول لمباراة وفاق  سطيف بمعنويات عالية وربما حقق المريخ ما يخطط له وهو النقاط الثلاث وادخال  الوفاق في حسابات معقدة في مباراته ضد الاتحاد في الجولة الخامسة.
نثق كثيرا في نجوم المريخ وفي مدربهم ولكن كرة القدم غدارة لا امان لها وكم ابكت شعوبا كانوا اقرب  لتحقيق الانتصارات الالقاب .
لا نطالب اللاعبين بالمستحيل ولكنا نذكر فقط ان احمر الغرب خطير يعرف كيف  يمنع خصومه من العودة بالعلامة الكاملة من ملعبه من بينها اساليب يتبعها كل  الافارقة والخصوم وهو جر خصومه للعب في ملاعب يصعب فيها التحكم على الكرة .
ملعب النقعة سيكون خصما على المريخ في مباراة اليوم لانه اعتاد لاكثر من شهر اللعب في ملاعب منجلة صناعيا 
نعلم ان النقعة عبارة عن (حواشة) يصعب فيها التحكم على الكرة ومعظم  المدربين ونقول الشطار يلجأون الى اسلوب اللعب التجاري للخروج منتصرين .
المريخ فاز في الموسم السابق على المريخ الفاشر بالنقعة بشق الانفس اما الهلال فقد فشل في فك شفرة النقعة .
النقعة هل تستعصي اليوم على المريخ ويترك احمر الخرطوم النقاط ويعود خاسرا  ام يخرج بنقطة ويدخل في حسابات صعبة ام يعود بالعلامة الكاملة و رد اعتباره  وثأره من خسارته على ملعبه من احمر الغرب.
عموما نتوقع ان نشاهد مباراة كبيرة ومثيرة بين الطرفين خاصة من جانب اصحاب الارض 
مباراة جديرة بالمشاهدة والمتابعة ويتوقع ان تحظي باهتمام غير مسبوق من كل الرياضيين.
نتمنى ان تنستر معنا قناة النيلين وما يطلعوا لينا بحكاية الشارة !!
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*حائط صد
 مسرح الإبداع ينتقل للغرب
 *ينتظر عشاق الاحمر الوهاج عند الخامسه من مساء اليوم ظهور المارد الاحمر  على ارضية إستاد النقعة فى اخر مواجهات الفريق قبل لقاء وفاق سطيف الجزائرى  يوم الاحد القادم باذن الله تعالى
 *عندما يجتمع (الاب والإبن) داخل  المستطيل الاخضر فتاكد حينها ان المتعة حاضرة لا محالة.خاصه وان مريخ  السلاطين ظل يُقدم مستويات (رائعة وانيقة) بعيداً عن (البلطجة) التى  إنتهجها البعض إسلوباً لتعطيل الخصوم
 *فرقة غارزيتو تلعب اليوم وعينها  على لقاء التاسع من اغسطس الهام والذى يُحدد بصورة كبيره (خارطة طريق)  الفريق فى دورى ابطال افريقيا هذا العام
 *ولن تقل اهمية لقاء اليوم بكل  تاكيد عن مباراة وفاق سطيف.ونجوم الاحمر مطالبين بالعودة متابطين نقاط  المباراة كامله من اجل مواصلة المسيرة الصدارية فى الدورى الممتاز
  *سيلعب الزعيم اليوم ضد(إبنه والتحكيم وارضية ملعب النقعة) وسيحاول الخروج  بالفوز اولاً وبدون اى إصابات قد تُعيق مسيرة الفريق فى الابطال(لاسمح  الله)
 *الجميع يعلم الارضية السيئة لملعب النقعة والتى تسبب فى غالب  الاحيان إصابات للاعبين.لذلك يكون الحرص كبير فى التعامل معها وهو مايجب ان  يعلمه نجوم الاحمر خاصه النجوم الجدد الذين لم يلعبوا عليها من قبل امثال  ديديه ليبرى
 *المدير الفرنسى للمريخ دييغو غارزيتو سيكون احرص الناس  على العودة للخرطوم(بكامل قوتة) لذلك اتوقع ان يحاول حسم اللقاء منذ وقت  مبكر وتوجيه لاعبيه بضرورة الحذر فى التعامل مع مجريات اللقاء
 *وحسب  ماعلمنا من المتوقع ان يدفع غارزيتو بالتشكيلة التى سيعتمد عليها امام وفاق  سطيف الجزائرى.ولكن كما عودنا المدرب الفرنسى على المفاجات قد يتغير  الواقع فى اخر اللحظات ونتابع تشكيلة اخرى حسب ماتقتضية ظروف المباراة
 *على العموم لن نتدخل فى إختصاص المدرب وستجد اى تشكيلة يدفع بها كامل الدعم من الجميع حتى يتحقق الإنتصار باذن الله تعالى
 *ونسال الله تعالى ان (يستيقظ ضمير حكام صلاح) فى مواجهة اليوم ويعطوا كل  فريق حقة كاملاً غير منقوص دون محاباة او مجاملة لطرف دوناً عن الاخر
 *كما اتمنى ان تنجح قناة النيلين فى بث اللقاء على الهواء مباشرة دون ظهور معوقات تعترض البث كما تعودنا دائماً
 *ختاماً كل التوفيق والسداد نتمناه لنجوم الاحمر الوهاج فى لقاء اليوم حتى  نتفرغ تماماً لمعركة وفاق سطيف التى تحتاج لوقفة الجميع حتى يتحقق  الإنتصار
 الحرمان يفعل اكثر من ذلك يازيكو
 *اصبح مهاجم المريخ  السابق واحد الذين مزقوا شباك الهلال دون رحمة منتصر الزاكى(زيكو) فى مرمى  نيران الإعلام الازرق والذى يُحاول ان يصنع بطولة من العدم بالحديث المتكرر  عن حادثة رفض زيكو للظلم الذى وقع على المريخ فى إحدى مباريات القمة
  *سطر (حارق قلوب وشباك الهلالاب) الحقائق كاملة عن تلك المباراة والتى اعلن  الحكم عن نهايتها وكانت النتيجة وقتها(2/0) وليس (4/0)كما يحاول (إعلام  فطومة)ان يُثبت
 *كما ان بداية الاحداث كانت عند الدقيقة(34من الشوط  الثانى) اى قبل نهاية اللقاء بعشرة دقائق.فماذا كان سيفعل لاعبى الازرق  خلال هذه المده ياترى؟ هل كانوا سيلحقون بالمريخ هزيمة (سداسيه او خماسية)  كما ظل يحدث لهم؟
 *وحتى قرار الحكم سليمان حسين بإنهاء المباراة لم يكن  قانونياً لانه لم يمنح المريخ (الوقت القانونى)المقدر بربع ساعة من اجل  العودة للملعب او إعلان نهاية المباراة.وعند مسائلته عن سبب قراره اكد ان  مراقب اللقاء(السر محمد على) قد امره بإنهاء المباراة مباشره.وهو ما أنكره  المراقب ليصدر قرار بإيقاف الحكم 
 *هذه التفاصيل التى يُريد إعلام  الهلال(إخفاءها)تؤكد ان كل ماظل يتداوله (الزناطير) خلال الفترة الماضية  عبارة عن هراء لا اكثر ولا اقل
 *إذا كان قد تم إعتبار المريخ منسحباً   من اللقاء (بتصرف فردى) من احد لاعبيه.ماذا عن (إنسحاب الوصيف) عن مباراة  وفاق سطيف (بمباركة) جميع اهله بعد الهزيمة التى تعرض لها فى عقر داره؟
 *ولاننسى هروبهم الكبير من موقعة الدمازين ورفضهم اداء نهائى كاس السودان  بعد ان حسم المريخ لقب الممتاز وكان ينتظرهم بالدمازين لإضافة كاس السودان  لسجلاته قبل ان يمارس اهل الهلال هوايتهم المفضلة فى الهروب
 *الفضائح  التى يُحاول اهل الهلال ان يرموا بها الزعيم ظلوا هم منبعها منذ حادثة  التزوير الشهيره للثعلب وكندوره.مروراً برشق الملعب بالحجاره فى مباراة  الرجاء المغربى وتعرض الحكم الجزائرى الحيمودى للضرب داخل ملعب الهلال ثم  إصابة حكم الراية فى مباراة اهلى شندى التى خسرها الفريق بثنائية فى عقر  داره الطريفى بحجر ادخله العناية المكثفة
 *وتبقى الفضيحة الابرز هى  إضطرار الإتحاد الافريقى لتعيين (طاقم تحكيم هجين) لمباراة الفريق امام  مازيمبى والتى خسرها الفريق (بخماسية) داخل ملعبه بعد المساعدات الكبيرة  التى ظل يجدها الفريق من الحكام فى المسابقة قبل ان يقتل اخوان موبوتوا  احلام الهلالاب فى (مفارقة الصفر الدولى)
 *كل هذه التفاصيل توضح السبب الرئيسى الذى يجعل إعلام الهلال يحتفل بواقعة (نسج معظم تفاصيلها من خياله)ليصنع منها بطولة 
 *لا عليك يازيكو (فالبراميل الفارغه) دائماً ماتصدر الضجيج.وفراغ البيت الازرق من البطولات الجوية سيدفعهم لفعل اكثر من ذلك
 *ويكفى انهم فعلوا المستحيل من اجل (الوصول لمرتبة الزعيم) افريقياً ولم  يحصدوا سوى الفشل.لان البطولات لاتاتى (بالجعجعة) وهم لايمتلكون غير هذا  السلاح
 اخر الكلام
 مفطوم (الجويات) مابسكتوا اللولاى



*

----------


## عز الدين

*اللعب على الورق
 المتعة تنتقل إلى الفاشر
 *لن يجد مريخ الفاشر اليوم ذات الفريق الذي تغلب عليه في بداية التنافس وحقق أمامه نتيجة مفاجئة وصادمة وقتها فالوضع الآن مختلف.
 * سبجد رفاق العجب أنفسهم أمام طوفان أحمر ..يهدد طموحاتهم ويعيد الأمور  إلى نصابها الصحيح..لأن هناك اختلاف كبير طرأ بين منازلتهم  الزعيم في  النصف الاول للممتاز والان.
 *في تلك الفترة كان غارزيتو ..يبحث عن فريق  يقاتل به في كل الجبهات..وكان العمل الفني في بدايته ..فاحتمل جسد المريخ  الوخزات ومن بينها الخسارة من ابن الفاشر.
 *حداثة غارزيتو وقتها و تقليبه لأوراق فريقه ..عرض الفريق لهزات عنيفة  بداية المشوار وهو أمر طبيعي يحدث دائما في كرة القدم..سرعان ما اكتمل.
 * وبعد أن وصل غارزيتو لحلوله الفنية من حيث الشكل الفني والعناصر..تغير  واقع الفرقة الحمراء ولم يعد بذات المستوى الذي وجده مريخ الفاشر عليه ونال  منه في آخر المواجهات.
 *الزعيم اليوم مرشح فوق العادة لتحقيق انتصار  صريح على مريخ الفاشر ..برغم الظروف المختلفة وعلى رأسها الملعب السييء  ..والارهاق جراء اللعب الضاغط.
 *وعلى أبناء الفاشر وضع محاذير كبيرة وهم ينازلون أسد أفريقيا الهصور بنجومه اللوامع وعروضه المبهرة
 *لن تكون مفردة الثأر حاضرة بكل تأكيد ..ولكن هناك مفردات أخرى ستفرض على  واقع المبارة على راسها أحكام القبضة على صدارة فرق الممتاز وهو الهدف  الأهم.
 *ونراهن على كسب المريخ الجولة على عدة عوامل مع الوضع في  الاعتبار متقلبات كرة القدم التي تتحكم فيها ظروف أخرى كرداءة الملعب وسوء  التحكيم والاخفاق الفني بدرجة اقل.
 *نراهن أولا على جدية النجوم ومدربهم ورغبتهم الجامحة في تحقيق الانتصارات والضرب بقوة وهذا عامل حاسم في كرة القدم بطبيعة الحال.
 *كما نراهن أيضا على تميز النجوم فنيا وبدنيا على منازليهم وهذا ليس حطا من قدر المنافس ولكن ثقة في الزعيم وفرسانه.
 *جمهور المريخ في كل بقاع السودان أيضا يعتبر فرس رهان رابح..وصفوه الفاشر  بكل تأكيد كلهم شغف لرؤية زعيم أفريقيا قاهر العمالقة والمرشح الأبرز للقب  دوري الأبطال..وسيوفرون له السند القوي والدعم المطلوب لاحداث الفارق.
 *إذن تلك عوامل حاسمة تجعلنا نرشح الزعيم بنسبة عالية للتغلب على معوقات  كرة القدم المنتظرة بالنقعة..والعودة من الفاشر بالنقاط المرصودة للجولة  كاملة.
 في نقاط
 *الروح المعنوية العالية للنجوم أيضا عامل حسم مهم يجب وضعه في الاعتبار.
 *نتائج الفترة الماضية والمستويات العالية جعلت للنجوم كاريزما يهابها الخصوم وتمنحهم الثقة.
 *الوضع الفني المنافس يغري بتحقق انتصار صريح فالسلاطين يعانون من فراغ في المنطقة الفنية لاستقالة مدربهم شرف.
 *الجدية التي يتعامل بها غارزيتو مع لاعبيه هي كلمة السر في كل انتصارات الأحمر.
 *اوكراه مرشح بقوة لمواصلة التألق فقط تخشي عليه من الألعاب العنيفة وسوء أرضية الملعب.
 *مهما أجرى غارزيتو من تبديلات هناك عناصر لا يستغنى عنها مطلقا.
 *لا ننتظر غياب أمير وعلاء الدين وجايسون سالمون و ثنائي  المتعة اوكراه وكوفي سيستم والعاجي ليبيريه.
 * وبحول الله تعالى وقوته..الأحمر منتصر ونشوان في النقعة او امدرمان.




*

----------


## الدلميت

*تسلم الاخ عز الدين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب عزالدين على الروائع

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كيف لا نعشق جمالك يا زعيم 

 

* أجمل لقطة في مباراة المريخ  وهلال الفاشر الدورية  التي جرت يوم الخميس باستاد المريخ كانت التفويته  البديعه للكرة من اللاعب ديديه علي الجناح الايمن ثم عكس الكرة والتي احرز  منها اوكرا الهدف الثاني للمريخ والاول له .

* عفوا ، بل الأجمل منها لقطة  الهدف نفسه وارتقاء الساحر اوكرا للكره واستقبالها بالرأس داخل الشباك  الهلالية  الفاشرية كهدف جميل من أجمل الاهداف في الممتاز حتي الان .

* بل أجمل منهما تبادل الكره بين كوفيه واوكرا علي طريقة الون تو – خد وهات والتي احرز بعدها كوفي الهدف الرابع في المباراة .

* وقد تكون اللعبه الخلفية التي لعبها ديديه في الشوط الاول ومرت جوار القائم هي الاحلي والاروع في كل المباراة .

* ولكني اعتقد أن الهدف الرابع الذي احرزه كوفي برفع الكرة فوق الحارس بدل التسديد المباشر هي اللقطة الاروع في كل المباراة .

* لكني اعتذر عن كل ما سبق  فالحقيقة أن أجمل لقطة في المباراة كانت كل المباراة والمريخ يؤدي في تناغم  بديع وانسجام تام عرض كروي ممتع ويعزف اروع الالحان ويحرز أحلي الاقوان .

* الحقيقة اني استغرب جدا كيف  يمكن أن يكون هناك من يمشي علي الارض يسمع، و يري بعينيه  ويميز بعقله ثم  لا يحب الزعيم ، لا يشجع المريخ ، لا يعشق أشرف الالوان ، ولا ينتمي الي  الصفوة .

*  لو حافظ الزعيم علي شكل ونوع  وقوة هذا الاداء سيكون تأهله الي دور الاربعة من البطولة الافريقية مسألة  وقت ليس الا ، ولو تأهل ثم ضمن تحكيما نزيها فسيكون وصوله الي النهائي كذلك  مسألة وقت ايضا ، ولو وصل الي هناك بسلام فليستعد الصفوة للتتويج باللقب  من الان .

* تخوف البعض من أن يؤدي تأخير  زمن مباراة وفاق سطيف الي العاشرة مساءا الي ضعف اقبال الجماهير لمؤازرة  الفريق من داخل الاستاد ولكنا علي ثقة أن ذلك لن يثني الصفوة من الحضور  المبكر والوقوف خلف اللاعبين حتي النصر بأذن الله .

* يعرف الجميع أن مباراة الوفاق  هي الأهم وهي الفاصلة التي ستمنح الزعيم صك الانتقال بعون الله الي المرحلة  التالية لذلك لن يتقاعس من الصفوة أحد وسيكون الجميع حضورا من داخل  الاستاد   .

*  بقدر ما أسعدتنا مشاركة المعز  محجوب في مباراة هلال الفاشر بقدر ما كنا نتمني مشاركة اخرين من الذين لم  يشاركوا في المباريات السابقه بالبطولة الافريقية أو بالدوري الممتاز  .

* لم نجد مبررا لاشراك بكري  ورمضان وشيبون في الشوط الثاني من المباراة خصوصا بعد ان ضمن المريخ  النتيجة وبعدد كبير من الاهداف طالما انه قصد اراحتهم من البداية .  

* ربما كان من الانسب اشراك محمد  سيلا وابراهومه وعبده جابر البعيدين عن المباريات التنافسية خصوصا وان  الفريق قد يحتاج اليهم في المباريات القادمة لأي ظرف من الظروف .  

* منذ مباراة اهلي الخرطوم  بالدوري الممتاز ، مرورا بمباراة اتحاد العاصمة ثم الوفاق بالجزائر ، وحتي  مباراة هلال الفاشر الاخيرة ، واللاعب ضفر يسجل تراجعا غير مفهوم في مستواه  .

* ضفر وعلي الرغم من التألق الذي  أظهره في المباريات التي شارك فيها في الوسط المتقدم مثل مباراة عزام  بالخرطوم ومباراة كابو اسكورب ومباراة الترجي في تونس الا أنه أظهر بعض  الاستياء وعدم الرضا عن مشاركته في هذه الخانة .

* والغريب أنه سجل أهدافا  في كل  هذه المشاركات التي ذكرناها ، ورغم ذلك يقول أنه يستطيع أن يفيد المريخ  أكثر اذا لعب في الدفاع أو علي الطرف اليمين .

* أي فائدة تتحدث عنها يا ضفر أكثر من أن تحرز الأهداف وتكون سببا أساسيا في فوز فريقك في كل مباراة تشارك فيها في الوسط المتقدم .

* شكرا..للخرطوم الوطني علي  الاداء والسمعة الطيبة التي خلفها عن الكرة السودانية رغم الخسارة الاخيرة  امام قورماهيا الكيني والخروج من دور الاربعة ببطولة سيكافا .
*

----------


## عز الدين

*ï؛‘ï؛ژï؛‘ï»œï؛® ï؛³ï» ï»ڑ **ï»“ï»² ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï» ï»ڑ
 ï؛‡ï»¥ ï؛·ï؛ژï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»ھ ï»³ï؛´ï؛کï» ï»¤ï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»´ï؛¶
 =============
 * ï؛£ï؛°ï»§ï؛ژ ï»›ï؛œï»´ï؛®ï؛چً ï»ںï؛¨ï؛®ï»­ï؛‌ ï؛چï»ںï؛¨ï؛®ï»ƒï»®ï»، ï؛چï»ںï»®ï»ƒï»¨ï»° ï»£ï»¦ ï؛³ï»´ï»œï؛ژï»“ï؛ژ
 * ï»›ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»§ï»¤ï»¨ï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï»”ï؛² ï؛‘ï؛کï»کï؛ھï»£ï»¬ï»¢ ï»­ï؛£ï؛¼ï»®ï»ںï»¬ï»¢ ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛³ï»´ï»œï؛ژï»“ï؛ژ
 * ï»ںï»´ï؛¼ï؛’ï؛¤ï»®ï؛چ ï؛›ï؛ژï»§ï»° ï؛ƒï»‹ï»ˆï»¢ ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï»“ï»° ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»®ï؛©ï؛چï»¥
 * ï»“ï؛’ï»Œï؛ھ ï؛چï»¥ ï؛³ï»„ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛‡ï؛³ï»¤ï»ھ ï»“ï»° ï؛³ï؛ ï»¼ï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»ˆï»¤ï؛ژï؛€
 * ï»“ï؛¸ï» ï؛– ï»›ï»‍ ï؛چï»·ï»§ï؛ھï»³ï؛” ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»®ï؛©ï؛چï»§ï»´ï؛” ï»“ï»° ï؛چï»ںï» ï؛¤ï؛ژï»• ï؛‘ï»ھ
 * ï»“ï»´ï»¬ï»¢ ï؛چï»§ï؛ھï»³ï؛” ï؛·ï؛ژï؛­ï»›ï؛– ï»‹ï؛¸ï؛®ï؛چï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï؛چï؛•
 * ï»­ï»‹ï؛ژï؛©ï؛• ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï؛چï؛­ï؛چï؛• ï»­ï؛چï»·ï؛»ï»”ï؛ژï؛­
 * ï»›ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»§ï؛کï»¤ï»¨ï»° ï؛چï»¥ ï»³ï؛¤ï؛¼ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï؛¨ï؛®ï»ƒï»®ï»، ï»‹ï» ï»° ï»›ï؛ژï؛± ï؛³ï»´ï»œï؛ژï»“ï؛ژ
 * ï»ںï»´ï؛¬ï»«ï؛گ ï»ڈï»´ï؛®ï»§ï؛ژ ï»ںï» ï»¤ï»„ï؛ژï؛­
 * ï»‹ï؛¸ï؛ژï»¥ ï»§ï؛®ï؛—ï؛ژï؛، ï؛£ï؛’ï»ھ ï»£ï»¦ ï»£ï؛¸ï؛ژï»­ï»³ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»„ï؛ژï؛­ ï؛چï»ںï»œï؛کï»´ï؛®ï»© ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»¨ï»¤ï؛¸ï»´ï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï؛®ï؛چï»§ï؛ژ
 * ï»­ï»£ï»¦ ï»ڈï»´ï؛®ï»§ï؛ژ
 * ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï؛¬ï؛چï؛• ï»­ï»§ï؛¤ï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛­ï؛چï؛ںï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»£ï؛¸ï»®ï؛چï؛­ ï»£ï»„ï؛ژï؛­ ï»­ï؛·ï؛ژï»£ï»´ï»¦ ï؛­ï»³ï؛¤ï؛کï»® ï»£ï»¦ ï»‹ï؛°ï؛چï»،
 * ï»«ï؛ژï؛­ï؛©ï»ںï»ڑ ï؛چï»ںï؛¨ï؛®ï»ƒï»®ï»، ï؛چï»ںï»®ï»ƒï»¨ï»°
 * ï»­ï»£ï؛ژ ï؛—ï؛کï؛¤ï؛´ï؛´ï»®ï؛چ
 * ï»ڈï»´ï؛®ï»›ï»¢ ï؛·ï؛ژï؛­ï»™ ï»‹ï؛¸ï؛®ï؛چï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï؛چï؛• ï»­ï»£ï؛ژï؛ںï؛ژï؛ڈ ï؛·ï»°
 * ï؛£ï؛ژï»­ï»ںï»®ï؛چ ï؛—ï؛ژï»§ï»°
 * ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»¬ï»¢
 * ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï؛کï»”ï؛®ï؛‌ ï»‹ï» ï»° ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛ƒï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»´ï؛” ï»ںï» ï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦
 * ï؛—ï»¤ï؛´ï؛¦ ï»‹ï» ï»´ï»¬ï»® ï؛چï»¯ ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛—ï؛ژï»§ï»´ï؛”
 * ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï؛¸ï؛ژï»«ï؛ھ ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï»ںï» ï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛©ï»­ï؛­ï»³ï؛”
 * ï»³ï»¤ï؛´ï؛¦ ï»‹ï» ï»´ï»¬ï»® ï؛‘ï؛ژï»—ï»° ï؛چï»ںï؛ھï»­ï؛­ï»¯
 * ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»“ï؛ژï؛• ï؛‘ï»Œï»´ï؛ھ
 * ï»“ï؛ژï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛± ï»£ï؛´ï؛ژï»“ï»ھ
 * ï؛·ï»œï»‍ ï»ڈï»´ï؛®
 * ï؛—ï؛¸ï»Œï؛® ï؛‘ï؛ژï»§ï»® ï»“ï»° ï؛·ï»گï»‍
 * ï»­ï؛·ï»گï»‍ ï»›ï؛’ï»´ï؛®
 * ï»£ï»¬ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛• ï؛ƒï؛»ï» ï»´ï؛” ï»£ï؛ژ ï؛—ï؛ژï»£ï»¨ï»¬ï؛ژ ï»£ï»®ï»³ï»ھ ï»­ï؛³ï؛ژï»£ï»¨ï»¬ï؛ژ ï»§ï»´ï»¤ï؛ژï؛­ï»³ï؛”
 * ï»­ï؛ƒï؛©ï؛چï؛€ ï»£ï»¨ï»€ï؛’ï»‚ ï؛·ï؛ھï»³ï؛ھ
 * ï»“ï؛ژï»ںï؛¸ï؛’ï»‍ ï؛·ï»´ï؛’ï»®ï؛ڈ ï»³ï؛†ï؛©ï»¯ ï؛‘ï؛œï؛’ï؛ژï؛• ï»­ï»›ï؛„ï»§ï»ھ ï»»ï»‹ï؛گ ï»£ï؛¨ï»€ï؛®ï»،
 * ï»£ï؛ژ ï؛·ï؛ژï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»ھ ï»‹ï» ï»´ï»¬ï»®
 * ï»£ï»¬ï؛ژï؛­ï»© ï»­ï»—ï»®ï؛“ ï؛‘ï؛ھï»§ï»´ï»ھ ï»­ï؛‡ï»§ï»€ï؛’ï؛ژï»پ ï؛—ï»œï؛کï»´ï»œï»°
 * ï»‹ï؛¸ï؛ژï»¥ ï»›ï؛ھï»© ï»›ï» ï»® ï»³ï»®ï»، ï؛‘ï»¨ï؛¸ï»®ï»‘ ï؛—ï»´ï»œï»° ï؛—ï؛ژï»›ï؛ژ ï؛ںï؛ھï»³ï؛ھï؛“
 * ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛®ï»—ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï»کï»´ï؛ژï؛³ï»° ï؛§ï»¤ï؛´ï»ھ ï»­ï؛³ï؛’ï»Œï»´ï»¦ ï؛‘ï؛ژï؛¹
 * ï؛ƒï»³ï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛±
 * ï»£ï»¬ï؛ژï؛­ï؛“ ï»›ï»®ï»“ï»° ï»­ï؛ƒï»­ï»›ï؛®ï؛چï»© ï»­ï؛©ï»³ï؛ھï»³ï»ھ ï»³ï؛´ï؛کï؛¤ï»´ï»‍ ï؛—ï» ï»کï؛ژï»«ï؛ژ ï»“ï»° ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï»­ï؛چï؛£ï؛ھ
 * ï»­ï»—ï؛کï؛ژï»‌ ï؛‘ï»œï؛®ï»¯ ï»­ï؛‡ï؛»ï؛®ï؛چï؛­ ï؛؟ï»”ï؛® ï»­ï؛ںï؛ھï»³ï؛” ï»‹ï» ï»®ï»ںï»® ï»­ï»“ï؛کï»®ï؛“ ï؛ںï؛ژï؛‘ï؛´ï»®ï»¥
 * ï»“ï»° ï»£ï»¨ï؛کï؛¨ï؛گ ï»£ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï؛کï؛کï» ï»¤ï»ھ
 * ï؛§ï؛’ï؛®ï؛“ ï؛­ï؛چï؛ںï»° ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛¼ï؛®ï»¯ ï»­ï»‹ï»¤ï؛® ï؛‘ï؛¨ï»´ï؛–
 * ï؛©ï»© ï؛‘ï»´ï؛– ï؛چï»ںï؛¨ï؛’ï؛®ï؛“ ï»‹ï؛ھï»³ï»‍ ï»›ï؛ھï»©
 * ï؛ƒï»£ï؛ژ ï»³ï»کï»ˆï؛” ï؛ںï»¤ï؛ژï»‌ ï؛³ï؛ژï»ںï»¢ ï»“ï»Œï؛ژï»ںï»¢ ï؛—ï؛ژï»§ï»°
 * ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»¬ï؛ژï؛¯ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï»¨ï»° ï»»ï»³ï»®ï؛ںï؛ھ ï»“ï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»¨ï؛ژï»“ï؛´ï؛ژï؛• ï؛چï»·ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»کï»´ï؛” ï»£ï»¦ ï»³ï»¨ï؛ژï»“ï؛´ï»ھ
 * ï»³ï؛’ï»کï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï»«ï»® ï»“ï؛®ï»³ï»– ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï»„ï»®ï»ںï»ھ ï»«ï؛¬ï؛چ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»®ï؛³ï»¢
 * ï»·ï»¥ ï»›ï»‍ ï؛«ï»ںï»ڑ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛§ï» ï»”ï»ھ ï؛—ï»کï»’ ï؛ںï»¤ï؛ژï»«ï»´ï؛® ï؛—ï؛°ï؛ƒï؛­
 * ï؛—ï؛¼ï؛® ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»€ï»° ï»—ï؛ھï»£ï؛ژً ï»“ï»° ï»ƒï؛®ï»³ï»– ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»„ï؛ژï؛­
 * ï؛ںï»¤ï؛ژï»«ï»´ï؛® ï؛ƒï»‹ï» ï»¨ï؛کï»¬ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛چï؛؟ï؛¤ï؛”
 * ï»£ï»¦ ï»‹ï؛°ï؛چï»، ï»­ï»ںï»° ï»—ï؛ھï؛چï»،
 * ï؛ƒï»³ï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛±
 * ï»‹ï؛®ï»“ï؛کï»® ï»ںï»´ï»ھ ï؛‘ï»کï»®ï»‌ ï»ںï»´ï»œï»¢ ï؛·ï؛ژï»£ï»° ï»ںï»° ï؛­ï»³ï؛¤ï؛” ï»£ï»„ï؛ژï؛­؟
 * ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»¬ï»¢
 * ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»®ï»، ï»§ï» ï؛کï»کï»° ï»£ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»¼ï»ƒï»´ï»¦
 * ï»­ï»£ï؛®ï»³ï؛¦ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛ژï؛·ï؛® ï»£ï؛ژï»«ï»´ï»¦
 * ï»ںï»œï»¦ ï»³ï؛ ï؛گ ï؛چï»¥ ï»§ï»کï؛ژï؛‘ï» ï»ھ ï»­ï»‹ï»´ï»¨ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï»کï؛ژï»پ ï؛چï»ںï؛کï»¼ï؛•
 * ï»“ï»¬ï»° ï»£ï؛’ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛“ ï؛‘ï»„ï»®ï»ںï؛” ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»¤ï؛کï؛ژï؛¯
 * ï»§ï»¨ï؛کï؛¼ï؛® ï»“ï»´ï»¬ï؛ژ ï»ںï»¨ï»Œï» ï»¦ ï؛—ï؛کï»®ï»³ï؛ ï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï؛’ï»„ï»®ï»ںï؛”
 * ï»‹ï؛¸ï؛ژï»¥ ï»§ï؛کï»”ï؛®ï»چ ï»ںï» ï»¤ï»„ï؛ژï؛­
 * ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»¤ï»´ï»ٹ ï؛چï»¥ ï»³ï»Œï» ï»¢
 * ï؛چï»¥ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛£ï»– ï؛ںï»¤ï؛ژï»«ï»´ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛ژï؛·ï؛® ï؛چï»¥ ï؛—ï؛´ï؛کï»¤ï؛کï»ٹ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»·ï؛©ï؛چï؛€
 * ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛کï»´ï؛ ï؛”
 * ï؛©ï؛چï»³ï؛®ï»³ï»¦ ï»³ï؛¸ï»®ï»“ï»®ï؛چ ï؛چï»ںï؛¨ï»¤ï؛´ï»ھ ï»­ï؛³ï؛’ï»Œï»´ï»¦ ï؛‘ï؛ژï؛¹ ï؛©ï»³ï»ڑ ï»»ï»³ï»’
 * ï»‹ï؛¸ï؛ژï»¥ ï»›ï؛ھï»© ï»§ï» ï»Œï؛گ ï؛‘ï؛ ï؛ھï»³ï؛کï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»Œï»¬ï»®ï؛©ï؛“ ï»­ï»§ï»Œï»„ï»° ï»›ï»‍ ï؛«ï»¯ ï؛£ï»– ï؛£ï»کï»ھ
 * ï»­ï؛£ï»– ï؛ںï»¤ï؛ژï»«ï»´ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛ژï؛·ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛کï»Œï؛”
 * ï؛ƒï»«ï؛ژ
 * ï»³ï؛ژ ï»£ï؛¤ï»¤ï؛ھ ï»‹ï؛’ï؛ھï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛ژï؛ںï؛ھ
 * ï»—ï»®ï»‌ ï»—ï؛ژï؛‘ï» ï؛کï»®ï؛چ ï؛³ï»„ï»´ï»’
 * ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛¸ï»° ï»ںï» ï؛ ï؛°ï؛چï؛‹ï؛® ï»›ï»´ï»’؟
 * ï»­ï»» ï؛‘ï؛®ï؛؟ï»® ï؛‘ï؛کï»œï؛’ï»®ï؛چ ï؛چï»ںï؛°ï»­ï»ڈï؛”؟؟!
 * ï»§ï؛ژï؛± ï؛³ï»„ï»´ï»’ ï»—ï؛ژï»ںï»®ï؛چ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»·ï»§ï؛کï؛®ï؛‘ï»®ï»‌ ï»³ï؛ژ ï؛£ï»¤ï؛ژï؛©ï»©
 * ï»£ï؛ژï»“ï»° ï؛©ï؛چï»‹ï»° ï»ںï» ï»”ï»€ï؛ژï؛‹ï؛¢ ï»³ï؛ژ ï؛چï؛‘ï»®ï؛£ï»¤ï»´ï؛ھ
 * ï؛‡ï؛—ï»گï» ï؛’ï»®ï؛چ ï»£ï»¦ ï؛—ï»„ï»®ï؛چï»§ï»° ï»­ï؛³ï»¤ï»®ï؛£ï»ھ ï»­ï؛‡ï؛£ï؛کï؛®ï»£ï»®ï؛چ ï؛­ï»­ï؛£ï»œï»¢
 * ï»£ï؛¼ï؛ژï؛­ï»³ï»’ ï؛چï»·ï»§ï؛کï؛®ï؛‘ï»®ï»‌ ï؛‘ï؛کï»œï»®ï»¥ ï»‹ï» ï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛کï»¬ï»¢ ï»³ï؛ژ ï؛£ï»¤ï؛ژï؛©ï»©
 * ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï؛ھï»­ï»»ï؛­ ï»³ï؛ژ ï؛ƒï؛§ï»®ï»¯
 * ï؛ƒï»³ï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛±
 * ï»§ï؛کï»¤ï»¨ï»° ï؛ƒï؛©ï؛چï؛€ï؛چً ï؛­ï؛چï؛‹ï»Œï؛ژً ï»³ï؛¸ï؛’ï»¬ï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»ںï»”ï؛ژï؛·ï؛®
 *ï»­ï»§ï؛کï»´ï؛ ï؛” ï»›ï؛’ï»´ï؛®ï؛“ ï؛—ï؛®ï؛؟ï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï»­ï؛‡ï؛³ï؛کï»¤ï؛کï؛ژï»‹ï؛ژً ï»ںï؛¸ï»”ï»®ï؛• ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛ژï؛·ï؛®
 * ï؛ƒï»³ï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï»¨ï؛ژï؛±
 * ï؛‡ï»¥ ï؛—ï»¨ï؛¼ï؛®ï»­ï؛چ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»ھ ï»³ï»¨ï؛¼ï؛®ï»›ï»¢
 * ï؛ƒï»«ï؛ژ
 * ï»§ï؛ ï»° ï»ںï»° ï؛·ï»¤ï؛ژï؛­ï؛چï؛• ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»° ï؛چï»ںï؛¨ï؛®ï؛—ï»®ï»،
 * ï؛ƒï»›ï؛ژï»¥ ï؛·ï»”ï؛– ï»³ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï»ںï»° ï؛ںï؛ژï؛­ï؛چً ï»‹ï»´ï؛ژï»¥ .. ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛¼ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»¼ï؛، ï؛چï»ںï»„ï؛’ï»° ï»—ï؛´ï»¢ ï؛چï»ںï»„ï»®ï؛چï؛­ï؛‰ ï»£ï؛¸ï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï»­ï»—ï؛’ï»‍ ï»›ï؛ھï»© ï»ںï»° ï؛ںï؛ھï؛چً ï»ںï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï»گï؛®ï؛ڈ ï»­ï؛©ï»³ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»¨ï»ھ ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛ژï؛—ï؛– ï»£ï»ٹ ï؛چï»، ï؛چï»ںï»Œï»´ï؛ژï»‌ ï»£ï؛¸ï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛¸ï»¬ï؛® ï؛چï»ںï»”ï؛ژï؛• ï»ںï»° ï؛¯ï»­ï»‌ ï»­ï»—ï»ٹ ï؛·ï» ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»­ï»­ï؛©ï»³ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï»­ï»“ï»° ï»›ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï؛چï؛• ï»³ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï»£ï؛ژï؛£ï؛¼ï»‍ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»¼ï؛، ï؛چï»ںï»„ï؛’ï»° ï»­ï؛³ï؛¨ï؛ژï»¥ ï»ںï»کï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï»§ï»€ï»´ï»’ ï»ƒï»®ï؛چï؛چï؛چï؛چï؛چï؛چï؛چï؛چï؛چï؛چï؛چï؛چï»‌ï»¯ ï»³ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï»­ï؛چï»·ï»§ï؛ژï»—ï»ھ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï؛¸ï»´ï؛ژï»›ï»ھ ï»ںï؛ ï»¤ï»´ï»ٹ ï؛چï»ںï»Œï؛ژï»£ï» ï»´ï»¦ ï»³ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï؛£ï؛کï»° ï؛چï»ںï؛کï؛®ï؛چï؛ڈ ï؛چï»ںï؛’ï؛ ï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»­ï»›ï»¨ï؛ھï»›ï»¨ï؛ژ ï»ںï»¤ï»¦ ï»—ï» ï»¨ï؛ژ ï؛چï؛‘ï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï»“ï»° ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»¼ï؛، ï؛چï»ںï»„ï؛’ï»° ï»£ï؛ژ ï»ںï»کï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï»“ï»° ï؛¯ï»ںï»‚ ï؛چï»ںï؛´ï»¼ï؛، ï؛چï»ںï»„ï؛’ï»° ï؛—ï؛®ï؛چï؛ڈ ï»£ï؛ژ ï»ںï»کï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï»§ï»€ï؛ژï»“ï»ھ ï»­ï»—ï»´ï؛ژï»“ï»ھ ï»­ï؛£ï؛¼ï؛ژï»“ï»ھ ï»­ï»‡ï؛®ï؛چï»“ï؛” ï»³ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï؛ƒï؛ںï»¤ï»‍ ï»£ï»¦ ï»“ï»¨ï؛ھï»• ï»­ï؛ƒï»§ï»€ï»’ ï»£ï»¦ ï»—ï؛¼ï؛® ï»­ï»“ï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛®ï؛½ ï؛‘ï؛¸ï»¬ï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 * ï»ںï»´ï»ھ ï؛‘ï؛ژï»—ï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛´ï؛کï؛¸ï»”ï»´ï؛ژï؛• ï»£ï؛ژ ï؛¯ï»³ï»® ï»³ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ؟
 * ï»­ï»»ï؛©ï»© ï»‹ï؛¸ï؛ژï»¥ ï»£ï؛ژï؛³ï»œï»® ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»´ï؛¶ ï»³ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ؟
 * ï؛‘ï؛ژï»—ï»° ï؛چï»ںï»¤ï؛´ï؛کï؛¸ï»”ï»´ï؛ژï؛•
 * ï؛‡ï»¥ ï؛·ï؛ژï؛€ ï؛چï»ںï» ï»ھ ï»³ï»¤ï؛´ï»œï»¬ï؛ژ ï؛چï»ںï؛ ï»´ï؛¶ ï»³ï؛ژ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ
 ï؛³ï» ï»ڑ ï»›ï»¬ï؛®ï؛‘ï؛ژ
 ** ï»§ï»¨ï؛´ï؛ژï»™ ï»›ï»´ï»’ ï»­ï؛چï»ںï»œï» ï؛گ ï؛«ï؛چï؛—ï»® ï؛¯ï»«ï؛‍ ï؛‘ï»کï»° ï»£ï؛ژ ï؛‘ï؛ ï»´ï»¨ï؛ژ؟ !!
 ï»­إلي ï»ںï»کï؛ژï؛€
 سلك
                        	*

----------


## عز الدين

*ﺑﺎﺑﻜﺮ ﺳﻠﻚ **ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺴﻠﻚ
 ﺇﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﺴﺘﻠﻤﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ
 =============
 * ﺣﺰﻧﺎ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍً ﻟﺨﺮﻭﺝ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺳﻴﻜﺎﻓﺎ
 * ﻛﻨﺎ ﻧﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻔﺲ ﺑﺘﻘﺪﻣﻬﻢ ﻭﺣﺼﻮﻟﻬﻢ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺳﻴﻜﺎﻓﺎ
 * ﻟﻴﺼﺒﺤﻮﺍ ﺛﺎﻧﻰ ﺃﻋﻈﻢ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻥ
 * ﻓﺒﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺳﻄﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺇﺳﻤﻪ ﻓﻰ ﺳﺠﻼﺕ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻤﺎﺀ
 * ﻓﺸﻠﺖ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻷﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﺤﺎﻕ ﺑﻪ
 * ﻓﻴﻬﻢ ﺍﻧﺪﻳﺔ ﺷﺎﺭﻛﺖ ﻋﺸﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺕ
 * ﻭﻋﺎﺩﺕ ﺑﺎﻟﻤﺮﺍﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻷﺻﻔﺎﺭ
 * ﻛﻨﺎ ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺍﻥ ﻳﺤﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻛﺎﺱ ﺳﻴﻜﺎﻓﺎ
 * ﻟﻴﺬﻫﺐ ﻏﻴﺮﻧﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﻄﺎﺭ
 * ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻧﺮﺗﺎﺡ ﺣﺒﻪ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺸﺎﻭﻳﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﻜﺘﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻟﺒﻨﻤﺸﻴﻬﺎ ﺑﺮﺍﻧﺎ
 * ﻭﻣﻦ ﻏﻴﺮﻧﺎ
 * ﺑﺎﻟﺬﺍﺕ ﻭﻧﺤﻨﺎ ﺭﺍﺟﻴﻨﺎ ﻣﺸﻮﺍﺭ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ ﻭﺷﺎﻣﻴﻦ ﺭﻳﺤﺘﻮ ﻣﻦ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ
 * ﻫﺎﺭﺩﻟﻚ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻰ
 * ﻭﻣﺎ ﺗﺘﺤﺴﺴﻮﺍ
 * ﻏﻴﺮﻛﻢ ﺷﺎﺭﻙ ﻋﺸﺮﺍﺕ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺕ ﻭﻣﺎﺟﺎﺏ ﺷﻰ
 * ﺣﺎﻭﻟﻮﺍ ﺗﺎﻧﻰ
 * ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
 * ﺍﻟﺒﺘﻔﺮﺝ ﻋﻠﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺃﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ
 * ﺗﻤﺴﺦ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻮ ﺍﻯ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺗﺎﻧﻴﺔ
 * ﻭﺍﻟﺒﺸﺎﻫﺪ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺩﻭﺭﻳﺔ
 * ﻳﻤﺴﺦ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻮ ﺑﺎﻗﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ
 * ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﺎﺕ ﺑﻌﻴﺪ
 * ﻓﺎﺕ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ ﻣﺴﺎﻓﻪ
 * ﺷﻜﻞ ﻏﻴﺮ
 * ﺗﺸﻌﺮ ﺑﺎﻧﻮ ﻓﻰ ﺷﻐﻞ
 * ﻭﺷﻐﻞ ﻛﺒﻴﺮ
 * ﻣﻬﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﺃﺻﻠﻴﺔ ﻣﺎ ﺗﺎﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻣﻮﻳﻪ ﻭﺳﺎﻣﻨﻬﺎ ﻧﻴﻤﺎﺭﻳﺔ
 * ﻭﺃﺩﺍﺀ ﻣﻨﻀﺒﻂ ﺷﺪﻳﺪ
 * ﻓﺎﻟﺸﺒﻞ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻳﺆﺩﻯ ﺑﺜﺒﺎﺕ ﻭﻛﺄﻧﻪ ﻻﻋﺐ ﻣﺨﻀﺮﻡ
 * ﻣﺎ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻋﻠﻴﻬﻮ
 * ﻣﻬﺎﺭﻩ ﻭﻗﻮﺓ ﺑﺪﻧﻴﻪ ﻭﺇﻧﻀﺒﺎﻁ ﺗﻜﺘﻴﻜﻰ
 * ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻛﻠﻮ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺑﻨﺸﻮﻑ ﺗﻴﻜﻰ ﺗﺎﻛﺎ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ
 * ﻭﺍﻟﺮﻗﻢ ﺍﻟﻘﻴﺎﺳﻰ ﺧﻤﺴﻪ ﻭﺳﺒﻌﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﺹ
 * ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﻣﻬﺎﺭﺓ ﻛﻮﻓﻰ ﻭﺃﻭﻛﺮﺍﻩ ﻭﺩﻳﺪﻳﻪ ﻳﺴﺘﺤﻴﻞ ﺗﻠﻘﺎﻫﺎ ﻓﻰ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ
 * ﻭﻗﺘﺎﻝ ﺑﻜﺮﻯ ﻭﺇﺻﺮﺍﺭ ﺿﻔﺮ ﻭﺟﺪﻳﺔ ﻋﻠﻮﻟﻮ ﻭﻓﺘﻮﺓ ﺟﺎﺑﺴﻮﻥ
 * ﻓﻰ ﻣﻨﺘﺨﺐ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺘﺘﻠﻤﻪ
 * ﺧﺒﺮﺓ ﺭﺍﺟﻰ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻯ ﻭﻋﻤﺮ ﺑﺨﻴﺖ
 * ﺩﻩ ﺑﻴﺖ ﺍﻟﺨﺒﺮﺓ ﻋﺪﻳﻞ ﻛﺪﻩ
 * ﺃﻣﺎ ﻳﻘﻈﺔ ﺟﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﺎﻟﻢ ﻓﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺗﺎﻧﻰ
 * ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻻﻳﻮﺟﺪ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﻓﺴﺎﺕ ﺍﻷﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻨﺎﻓﺴﻪ
 * ﻳﺒﻘﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻫﻮ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﻪ ﻫﺬﺍ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺳﻢ
 * ﻷﻥ ﻛﻞ ﺫﻟﻚ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻠﻔﻪ ﺗﻘﻒ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺗﺰﺃﺭ
 * ﺗﺼﺮ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﻀﻰ ﻗﺪﻣﺎً ﻓﻰ ﻃﺮﻳﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﻄﺎﺭ
 * ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺃﻋﻠﻨﺘﻬﺎ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺔ
 * ﻣﻦ ﻋﺰﺍﻡ ﻭﻟﻰ ﻗﺪﺍﻡ
 * ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﻋﺮﻓﺘﻮ ﻟﻴﻪ ﺑﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻜﻢ ﺷﺎﻣﻰ ﻟﻰ ﺭﻳﺤﺔ ﻣﻄﺎﺭ؟
 * ﺍﻟﻤﻬﻢ
 * ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻧﻠﺘﻘﻰ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ
 * ﻭﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻣﺎﻫﻴﻦ
 * ﻟﻜﻦ ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻘﺎﺑﻠﻪ ﻭﻋﻴﻨﻨﺎ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻨﻘﺎﻁ ﺍﻟﺘﻼﺕ
 * ﻓﻬﻰ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺑﻄﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ
 * ﻧﻨﺘﺼﺮ ﻓﻴﻬﺎ ﻟﻨﻌﻠﻦ ﺗﺘﻮﻳﺠﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﺔ
 * ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻧﺘﻔﺮﻍ ﻟﻠﻤﻄﺎﺭ
 * ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻠﻢ
 * ﺍﻥ ﻣﻦ ﺣﻖ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺍﻥ ﺗﺴﺘﻤﺘﻊ ﺑﺎﻷﺩﺍﺀ
 * ﻭﺍﻟﻨﺘﻴﺠﺔ
 * ﺩﺍﻳﺮﻳﻦ ﻳﺸﻮﻓﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺨﻤﺴﻪ ﻭﺳﺒﻌﻴﻦ ﺑﺎﺹ ﺩﻳﻚ ﻻﻳﻒ
 * ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻧﻠﻌﺐ ﺑﺠﺪﻳﺘﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻬﻮﺩﺓ ﻭﻧﻌﻄﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺫﻯ ﺣﻖ ﺣﻘﻪ
 * ﻭﺣﻖ ﺟﻤﺎﻫﻴﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻌﺔ
 * ﺃﻫﺎ
 * ﻳﺎ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﻋﺒﺪﺍﻟﻤﺎﺟﺪ
 * ﻗﻮﻝ ﻗﺎﺑﻠﺘﻮﺍ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ
 * ﺍﻟﻤﺸﻰ ﻟﻠﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﻛﻴﻒ؟
 * ﻭﻻ ﺑﺮﺿﻮ ﺑﺘﻜﺒﻮﺍ ﺍﻟﺰﻭﻏﺔ؟؟!
 * ﻧﺎﺱ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﻗﺎﻟﻮﺍ ﺑﺎﻷﻧﺘﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﻳﺎ ﺣﻤﺎﺩﻩ
 * ﻣﺎﻓﻰ ﺩﺍﻋﻰ ﻟﻠﻔﻀﺎﺋﺢ ﻳﺎ ﺍﺑﻮﺣﻤﻴﺪ
 * ﺇﺗﻐﻠﺒﻮﺍ ﻣﻦ ﺗﻄﻮﺍﻧﻰ ﻭﺳﻤﻮﺣﻪ ﻭﺇﺣﺘﺮﻣﻮﺍ ﺭﻭﺣﻜﻢ
 * ﻣﺼﺎﺭﻳﻒ ﺍﻷﻧﺘﺮﺑﻮﻝ ﺑﺘﻜﻮﻥ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺘﻬﻢ ﻳﺎ ﺣﻤﺎﺩﻩ
 * ﺑﺎﻟﺪﻭﻻﺭ ﻳﺎ ﺃﺧﻮﻯ
 * ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﻧﺘﻤﻨﻰ ﺃﺩﺍﺀﺍً ﺭﺍﺋﻌﺎً ﻳﺸﺒﻬﻨﺎ ﺑﺎﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ
 *ﻭﻧﺘﻴﺠﺔ ﻛﺒﻴﺮﺓ ﺗﺮﺿﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻭﺇﺳﺘﻤﺘﺎﻋﺎً ﻟﺸﻔﻮﺕ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ
 * ﺃﻳﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺱ
 * ﺇﻥ ﺗﻨﺼﺮﻭﺍ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻨﺼﺮﻛﻢ
 * ﺃﻫﺎ
 * ﻧﺠﻰ ﻟﻰ ﺷﻤﺎﺭﺍﺕ ﻭﺍﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﺨﺮﺗﻮﻡ
 * ﺃﻛﺎﻥ ﺷﻔﺖ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻟﻰ ﺟﺎﺭﺍً ﻋﻴﺎﻥ .. ﺍﻟﻌﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻰ ﻗﺴﻢ ﺍﻟﻄﻮﺍﺭﺉ ﻣﺸﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻭﻗﺒﻞ ﻛﺪﻩ ﻟﻰ ﺟﺪﺍً ﻟﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﺮﺏ ﻭﺩﻳﻨﺎ
 * ﻭﺍﻟﺴﻨﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺗﺖ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻌﻴﺎﻝ ﻣﺸﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻬﺮ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺕ ﻟﻰ ﺯﻭﻝ ﻭﻗﻊ ﺷﻠﻨﺎ ﻭﻭﺩﻳﻨﺎ
 * ﻭﻓﻰ ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺍﺕ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻣﺎﺣﺼﻞ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻰ ﻭﺳﺨﺎﻥ ﻟﻘﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻧﻀﻴﻒ ﻃﻮﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﺍﻝﻯ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻭﺍﻷﻧﺎﻗﻪ ﻭﺍﻟﺸﻴﺎﻛﻪ ﻟﺠﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻣﻠﻴﻦ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﺣﺘﻰ ﺍﻟﺘﺮﺍﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﺠﻴﻨﺎ ﻭﻛﻨﺪﻛﻨﺎ ﻟﻤﻦ ﻗﻠﻨﺎ ﺍﺑﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻰ ﻣﺎ ﻟﻘﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻓﻰ ﺯﻟﻂ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﺡ ﺍﻟﻄﺒﻰ ﺗﺮﺍﺏ ﻣﺎ ﻟﻘﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻧﻀﺎﻓﻪ ﻭﻗﻴﺎﻓﻪ ﻭﺣﺼﺎﻓﻪ ﻭﻇﺮﺍﻓﺔ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﺃﺟﻤﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻓﻨﺪﻕ ﻭﺃﻧﻀﻒ ﻣﻦ ﻗﺼﺮ ﻭﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺽ ﺑﺸﻬﻴﻨﺎ
 * ﻟﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻗﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﻔﻴﺎﺕ ﻣﺎ ﺯﻳﻮ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ؟
 * ﻭﻻﺩﻩ ﻋﺸﺎﻥ ﻣﺎﺳﻜﻮ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ؟
 * ﺑﺎﻗﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺴﺘﺸﻔﻴﺎﺕ
 * ﺇﻥ ﺷﺎﺀ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻳﻤﺴﻜﻬﺎ ﺍﻟﺠﻴﺶ ﻳﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻨﺎ
 ﺳﻠﻚ ﻛﻬﺮﺑﺎ
 ** ﻧﻨﺴﺎﻙ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﻠﺐ ﺫﺍﺗﻮ ﺯﻫﺞ ﺑﻘﻰ ﻣﺎ ﺑﺠﻴﻨﺎ؟ !!
 ﻭإلي ﻟﻘﺎﺀ
 سلك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
مرحلة التفوق الأحمر «1» - «2»..!!

×قبل العام «2003» كان المريخ مسيطراً على لقب الدوري الممتاز لثلاث مواسم على التوالي، أو بالتحديد قبل حادث أم مغد الشهير، والذي كان له الأثر المباشر على فريق كرة القدم، لكن فيما بعد عادت الأمور إلى نصابها وعاد الاستقرار الإداري والمالي، فتحول المريخ من نادٍ فقير إلى نادٍ غني جداً بفضل الرئيس جمال الوالي..فيما أتخذ الأزرق من فترة التحول التي شهدها الأحمر في البنية التحتية والخزينة المالية والتغير بجسد الجهاز الفني واللاعبين وغيرها من التغيرات لصالح التتويج فيما بعد بلقب الممتاز لخمس سنوات متتالية..ساهم فيها الاستقرار الفني بالنسبة للتشكيلة الأساسية وبالنسبة للجهاز الفني بقيادة ريكاردو الذي بقي مع الأزرق لمدة ثلاث سنوات متتالية صنع خلالها صحبة الرئيس صلاح إدريس تجربة مميزة تستحق الوقوف عندها.

×صحيح أن الهلال استفاد من التحكيم المنحاز والبرمجة الموجهة وغيرها من الأمور التي هدفت إلى تعطيل مسيرة المريخ، إلاّ أن الأخير تعرض لفترة تعرية فنية استمرت طيلة فترة الوالي، فلم يشهد الكرسي الفني إي استقرار في ظل تبديل الأجهزة الفنية لكل موسم، بالإضافة إلى التغيرات العشوائية التي باعدت بين الفريق وبين الوصول إلى مرحلة التشكيلة الأساسية، وفي بعض المواسم شهد المريخ تشكيلة لكل مباراة على غرار موسم المدرب كاربوني، وربما شهد الفريق تحسناً نسبياً في فترة كل من:« رادان ، والبدري ، كروجر ، وريكارد» لكن مع ذلك لم يلتزم مجلس الإدارة بتوفير اللاعبين وفق تقارير الأجهزة الفنية فكان للسماسرة ما أرادوه.

×على إثر الحديث أعلاه استطاع الهلال الحصول على الدوري الممتاز متفوقاً على الأحمر في عدد مرات الحصول على اللقب، والمعروف أن الهلال وجد استقراراً ممتازاً فيما يتعلق بـ«الهيكل العظمي للفريق»، فبرغم التغيرات الإدارية المستمرة إلاّ أن الأزرق لم تشهد قائمة لاعبيه تغيرات كبيرة وجزرية قبل مرحلة الرئيس المثير للجدل الأمين البرير الذي شتت شمل اللاعبين فتحول الأزرق إلى فريق يبحث عن أسماء تعوض كل من: «هيثم مصطفى، عمر بخيت، علاء يوسف، حمودة بشير، مهند الطاهر، المعز محجوب، وقريباً سيف مساوي و مدثر كاريكا».

×فترة التغير التي يمر بها الأزرق تحتاج من إدارة المريخ توفير الاستقرار للأحمر وذلك يكون بالمحافظة على كل من: «جمال سالم، أمير كمال، رمضان عجب، جابسون سلمون، راجي شرف شيبوب، إبراهومة، نمر، الحارس ديدا، مجدي عبد اللطيف مصعب عمر»، بالإضافة إلى توفير الاستقرار بالنسبة للمحترفين حال أراد الجهاز الفني مواصلة أوكرا وكوفي، مع ضرورة البحث عن بدائل لكل من: «علاء يوسف، أيمن سعيد، ديديه، تراوري، بخيت خميس، بلة جابر، والباشا، علي جعفر، والريح علي».

×صحيح أنني تدخلت في اختصاص الجهاز الفني بالحديث عن القائمة أعلاه؛ لكنني أوكد القول على أن الجهاز الفني يجب أن يكون المتحكم الأول في ملف التسجيلات والخطط قصيرة المدى التي تتحدث عن المحافظة على اللاعبين المؤثرين، بجانب الخطط طويلة المدى التي تتحدث عن توفير بدائل أفضل للاعبين الكبار في السن، و أولئك المتوقع أن يقل مردودهم الفني أو الذين لا يوجد لهم بدائل على غرار أطراف اللعب.

×سبق للإدارة وخلال فتر دامت لأكثر من أحد عشر عاماً أن تعدت بصورة جائرة على التقارير الفنية وأثبتت التجارب أن الأخطاء التي مر بها الأحمر إدارية في المقام الأول، ما جعلنا ننتقد فترة الوالي، والرجل لديه كل مقومات التفوق على الهلال في العشر سنوات المقبلة حال وضع الرجل المناسب في المكان المناسب وحال تخلى عن عناده فيما يتعلق بالشخصيات التي من حوله والتي ظلت تخصم من رصيده الكثير وهو أدرى منا بتلك النقطة..ولنا عودة

في القائم

×يعود المريخ أمسية اليوم إلى ساحة الممتاز مرة أخرى ويلاقي الطرف الأحمر من قمة مدينة الفاشر بعد أن تفوق على الطرف الأزرق برباعية مبهرة.

×الأحمر جاهز فنياً وبدنياً ومعنوياً لهذه الجولة ما يقودنا لتوقع الحصول على النقاط الثلاث بغض النظر عن مواصلة المتعة من عدمها.

×أمام الغاني أوكرا فرصة ممتازة للمواصلة في صدارة ترتيب الهدافين.

×وأمام مواطنه كوفي ذات الفرصة فالأول لديه سبعة أهداف والثاني يمتلك في رصيده ستة أهداف.

×نتمنى أن يلعب المريخ بصورة عادية بدون هاجس رداءة أرضية الملعب فالعامل النفسي قد يحقق ما نخشاه من إصابة اللاعبين.

×المريخ مؤهل للعودة بالنقاط الثلاث أكثر من خصمه الذي يمر بفترة تغير في الجهاز الفني بعد استقالة شرف أحمد موسى.

×تأجيل جولة أهلي شندي سوف يوفر قوة إضافية للمريخ خلال جولة اليوم ما يصب في صالح خطط الكرسي الفني بقيادة الفرنسي وابنه أنطونيو.

شبك خارجي

# نواصل الصدارة، من ثم الدخول في التحضير لجولة الإثارة ..!!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ إبداع وإمتاع.. بكل اللغات
 

* حمل يوم الخميس الفائت بشريات بفوز الفرق التي تحمل اسم الزعيم على الفرق التي تحمل اسم الوصيف .
* عصراً قهر مريخ كوستي هلال كادوقلي بأرض الأخير بثلاثية ومساءً كان الزعيم على الموعد برباعية في هلال الفاشر.
* بالقلعة الحمراء واصل رفقاء راجي مشوارهم مع رحلة الإمتاع والإبداع ولغة الإقناع .
* ضربوا بقوة وزلزلوا أركان الخصم ووضعوه في حصار مستديم كان نتاجه الأخطاء الدفاعية وهدف أول من ضفر.
* أما الشوط الثاني فكان مزيجاً من الكرة البرازيلية الألمانية الأسبانية الارجنتينية التشيلية الهولندية.

* حتى لاعبي هلال الفاشر ظلوا يتفرجون على مناورات نجوم المريخ بل أخالهم كانوا الأكثر استمتاعاً ولولا قليل من الحياء لصفقوا لهدفي أوكراه وكفي.
* خرجت جماهير المريخ في غاية النشوة والانبساط ومطمئنة لحال فريقها.
* أحسن راجي قيادة الفريق إلى الانتصار بفضل ديناميكيته وتحركاته في كل أرجاء الملعب طولاً وعرضاً وكان نعم القائد.
* تأخر الأهداف لم يزعج الصفوة لعلمها بأن القادم سيكون أحلى وقد كان.
* وضع الأهلة في أم درمان وفاشر السلطان بان شوط اللعب الأول سينتهي تعادلياً ومن ثم يتواصل اللعب الدفاعي في الشوط الثاني لضمان نقطة من المباراة.
* ولم يدروا بأن ضفر كان يخبئ لهم المفاجأة ولم يستفيقوا من فاجعة الهدف الأول حتى استقبلهم اوكراه بأحلى الأهداف مع بداية الشوط الثاني.
* أوكراه القصير المكير ارتقى فوق دفاعات الهلال وقال للحارس بدوي جيب من جوة.
* عزف نجوم المريخ على أوتار السلم الرباعي فخرجت الآهات من الدواخل وشاهدنا الأفراح على العيون.
* أفضل مافي فرقة غارزيتو كسب العرض والنتيجة.
صدى قبل الأخير
* ذكر الزميل رمضان أحمد السيد في عموده بالأمس: الخيالة يحرجون المريخ بالعشرة ويمزقون شباك المعز برأسية.
* لاحظ كلمة يمزقون.
* يا رمضان يمزقون هي جمع يمزق أي تقطيع وهدف الخيالة عادي جداً وليس فيه أي تمزيق بل أن الخيالة خرجوا مهزومين برباعية.
* ومن قبل في مباراة القمة تم طرد مدافع المريخ حاتم محمد أحمد منذ الشوط الاول وانتصر المريخ بهدف نميري احمد سعيد.
* فأيهم الأحق بكلمة التمزيق شباك المريخ التي استقبلت هدفاً واحداً والمريخ منتصراً أم شباك الهلال التي اهتزت مرة وخرج الهلال مهزوماً بالعشرة وبرأسية نميري أحمد سعيد؟
* قال رمضان: كلما يقترب الهلال يبعده أهله وهذه المرة هناك منافس محلي المريخ كم يزيد الموقف تأزماً، حقيقة لم أفهم مقصد رمضان، إنجليزي ده يا مرسي!!
آخر الأصداء
* تجاهل رضا مقدم برنامج عالم الرياضة بالتلفزيون القومي هدف أوكراه الثاني الرأسي في شباك هلال الفاشر وأتى بهدف الأسبوع من دورة سيكافا، حرام يا رضا حتى في هدف الأسبوع تكرهون المريخ.
* تغادر بعثة الزعيم اليوم إلى فاشر السلطان من أجل نقل المحاضرات الكروية لمدينة الفاشر.
* فرغ الاحمر من الخيالة وتفرغ للسلاطين.
* استقالة شرف من تدريب مريخ الفاشر لن تلين عزيمة أبطال المريخ من نيل الثأر وبخماسية.
* مدينة الفاشر موعودة بأكبر دخل في تاريخها.
* ونعاود الإرسال مرة أخرى لمباراة الخميس ولن نهضم حق المهاجم ديديه الذي ارهق الخيالة وسيكون دوره أكبر أمام السلاطين.
* أوكراه أحرز هدفاً لا يناله الا العظماء.
* كوفي، جايسون، أيمن سعيد، ديديه، أوكراه، فييرا، راجي، المدينة الزعيم يبدع بكل اللغات.
* أمس واليوم وغداً لا شئ سوى اللون الأحمر.
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أوغستين أوكرا.. نجم من ذهب			 				 		 					  
 

* قبل أن  نكتب عن  مباراة اليوم بين مريخ السعد وفخر البلد ومريخ السلاطين في ملعب  النقعة  بمدينة الفاشر الذي يستقبل هذا اللقاء لابد ان نكتب عن الحصان  الاسود  لمباراة اليوم اللاعب الغاني أوغستين أوكرا القادم من بلاد الذهب  والماس.

* عندما   سافرت مع منتخبنا الوطني في رحلة الثلاثات الثلاث بقيادة كابتن محمد   عبدالله مازدا كانت مباراة منتخبنا الاولى في مدينة كوماسي معقل نادي   الاشانتي كوتوكو..وكان بصحبتنا نجوم 70 أمين زكي وعبدالعزيز عبدالله وبشرى   وهبة وحسبو الصغير وقد اجمعوا كلاهم بأن مدينة كوماسي واغلب المدن الغانية   تعج بالمواهب.     
* فدولة   غانا تعتبر منجم النجوم وتتميز دون الدول الافريقية الأخرى بالمواهب   الكروية صغار السن الذين يملكون قدرات عالية ومهارات فنية في كرة القدم   الامر الذي ساعدهم في تصدير العديد من اللاعبين لبدول العربية ومنها   للاوروبية.
* وحقيقة   لم يفاجئي الظهور المبهر للاعب أوكرا في مباراة المريخ الاخيرة بالقلعة   الحمراء امام هلال الفاشر فقد وضحت وجهة نظري منذ اليوم لظهور هذا اللاعب   الفلتة ولابد ان نرفع القبعات لمجلس المريخ برئاسة الرئيس المحبوب جمال   الوالى الذي استجاب لطلب مكتشفيه بتسجيله وهو مصاب والانتظار حتى يتعافي   تماماً.. ويعود للملاعب قبل المواعيد المحددة.
* انتقل   اوكرا من فريق بيشام يوناتيد في نوفمبر من العام الماضي في خطوة وجدت   الاستنكار فالذين انتقدوا الصفقة قالوا بأن اللاعب مصاب اصابة مزمنة ولا   يمكن ان يفيد المريخ ولكن اصرار الرئيس على تسجيله وارساله الى الدكتور جار   النبي والطبيب وليم في الامارات والنتائج الايجابية التي جاءت من هناك هي   التي دفعت ببقائه في المريخ.
* واضح  من خلال لمساته للكرة بأنه موهوب بالفطرة ومشروع للاعب كبير سوف تتحدث عنه  القارة الافريقية اذا مارضى عنه غارزيتو فهذا اللاعب  رغم تألقه في  التمارين لكنه لايجد فرصة اللعب اساسياً وعند الدفع به تكون  المحصلة  انتصاراً كبيراً للمريخ وعرض مذهل ودونكم الظهور الأخير وتشكيله  الثنائية  مع فردته كوفي الذي كاد ان يلحقه غارزيتو بامات طه لولا لطف  السيستم بنا.
* وضح   من خلال المباريات الاخيرة بأن غارزيتو قد اقتنع به فقد دفع به في مباراة   هلال الفاشر الاخيرة في وظيفة جديدة عليه وهي المهاجم الصريح فقدم وارغو   واحدة من أجمل المباريات التي خاضها المريخ خلال العشر سنوات الاخيرة بل   احرز هدفين ظلا حديث الكثيرين حتى يومنا هذا.
* أجمع   الكثيرون بأن أوكرا متخصص في صناعة الاهداف وان الدفع به في وظيفة المهاج   الصريح تخصم منه الكثير وتحجم قدراته وتجعله مقيدا وأوغستين اوكرا من وجهة   نظري لاعب مساحات ويجب اعطاءه مطلق الحرية للابداع وتمويل المهاجمين   ولاحظنا ايضاً بأنه شكل ثنائية مع ديديه وابدع وامتع مع توأم روحه كوفي   وخلخلا دفاع هلال الفاشر.
* يقيني   بأن غارزيتو سوف يدفع به في مباراة اليوم ومباراة اليوم تعتبر هي خير   بروفة لمباراة وفاق سطيف التي سوف تجرى عشية الاحد القادم ...أوكرا الذي   رفع رصيده من الاهداف الى سبعة قادر على احراز المزيد فلقد احرز هدفين في   مرمى مريخ كوستى وهدف في أهلي مدني وهدف الميرغني كسلا وكذلك هدف في الاهلي   العاصمي واختتم بثنائية هلال الفاشر.
* قلبى   يحدثنى بأن أوكرا سوف ينال نجومية مباراة اليوم وهذا ليس بجديد عليه فلقد   سبق ان فاز بنجومية المباريات الثلاث الأخيرة في الدوري الممتاز.
* أوغستين أوكرا.. نجم من ذهب يا غارزيتو. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المحاضرات الكروية من أم درمان لفاشر السلطان			 				 		 					     
 


* برنامج كروي مضغوط يواجهه المريخ عقب عودته من الجزائر بواقع مباراة كل 48 ساعة.
* وهو لعمري أكثر خطورة من الفرق الجزائرية.
* لا وقت للراحة أو تحسس الخُطى.
* قدر الزعيم أن يظل متنقلاً مابين عين مليلة إلى فاشر السلطان.
* ينقل المتعة ويدوزن الإبداع على كل الاتجاهات.
* ولا غرو ولا عجب إن أصبح سفيراً للرياضة في السودان وتُسلط عليه الأضواء في كل زمان ومكان.    
* وينثر الفرح درر داخلياً وخارجياً مع فشل كل المحاولات السابقة والمتلاحقة من أجل إيجاد طريقة لإيقافه ولكن هيهات.
* يتأهب الزعيم عصر اليوم لمقارعة السلاطين في إستاد النقعة أو في أي إستاد آخر، فالأمر سيان لدى أحفاد شاخور.
* لقاء يحمل في صفحاته كل مقومات البذل والعطاء ومضاعفة الجهد والأداء الممرحل المموثق من قبل المريخ.
* الخبر اليقين اليوم باذن الله سيكون من نصيب ديديه، كوفي، أوكراه، جايسون، المدينة فهم لاعبين يصنعون الفارق.
* على   إدارة المريخ وجهازه الفني عدم الانخداع بأن السلاطين بدأوا تحضيراتهم   متأخرين ومايهمنا هو اللعب التجاري داخل الملعب والعودة بالنقاط الثلاث من   الفاشر.
* لا ننسى بأن مريخ الفاشر تفوق على الأحمر في الدورة الأولى في إستادنا ووسط جمهورنا.
* اليوم لابد أن نرد له الصاع صاعين.
* هي ليست مباراة ثأر، الزعيم أكبر من ذلك ويسعى لتأكيد الجدارة بالصدارة فقط.
آخر الأصداء * لا حديث في الفاشر بالأمس واليوم وغداً سوى عن الأحمر الوهاج.
* عليه فإن غارزيتو مُطالب بمواصلة رحلة الامتاع في فاشر السلطان.
* الأهم النقاط الثلاث.
* وعودة اللاعبين سالمين وخلو كشف الفريق من الإصابات.
* ونتعشم بأن تختار لجنة التحكيم الأمين النزيه خاصة وأن المرحلة الحالية لا تقبل أي حالات ظلم.
* المباراة صعبة وربما لا يجد رفقاء الباشا الدعم اللازم.
* الا أن ثقتنا لا تحدها حدود في أشاوس الزعيم لحسم الأمر مبكراً.
* المريخ حالياً في أفضل حالاته ولا اعتقد أن المجنونة يمكن أن تمارس عنادها كما في الدورة الأولى.
* نتوقع أن يكون سير المباراة هجوم متواصل من قبل أبناء غارزيتو ودفاع صلد من أحمر الفاشر.
* تفوق المهارات الفردية والجماعية لدى اوكراه وكوفي وديديه خاصة في شوط اللعب الثاني.
* كما إن اللياقة البدنية ستلعب دوراً كبيراً في ترجيح كفة المريخ.
* اليوم باذن الله تستمر الهيمنة الحمراء على صدارة الممتاز.
* المد الهجومي للزعيم كفيل بتحطيم كل دفاعات السلاطين.
* أرشح المدينة وأوكراه وكوفي للوصول لمرمى جاهد محجوب.
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى أنت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استعجال غريب ومريب !!			 				 		 					     
 

* ما  أن  حط المريخ رحاله بأرض الوطن عائداً من الجزائر إلا وقرأنا في اليوم   التالي لعودته خبراً مفاجئاً يفيد أن لجنة الاستئنافات قد أمهلت الاتحاد   العام مدة ثلاثة أيام فقط للبت في قضية إعادة مباراة المريخ والأمل   العطبراوي في الدوري الممتاز !! .
* ويبدو   أن اللجنة كانت في شوق حار لعودة المريخ من الجزائر لتتحرك بهذا النشاط   الاستثنائي المريب وتخاطب الاتحاد بجدية وجرأة مطالبة بالبت السريع في   موضوع إعادة المباراة وكأنها طرفا في القضية أو أن لها مصلحة في استعجال   البت فيها !! .    
* من   يعرف اللجنة ونواياها تجاه المريخ لا يفوت عليه أن المقصد الحقيقي من   تصريحها هو إمهال الاتحاد ثلاثة أيام لإعادة المباراة وليس للبت فيها !!!
* تصريح   اللجنة عكس أنها مستعجلة لإعادة المباراة أكثر من نادي الأمل عطبرة الطرف   الأصيل في القضية والمستفيد المباشر من إعادتها ولا ندري سبباً منطقياً   ومعقولاً لهذا الاستعجال غير استهداف المريخ لمصلحة الهلال !!.
* الغريب   أن الأمل صاحب المصلحة المباشرة من إعادة المباراة لم يتحرك لإعادتها  بنفس  حماس ونشاط لجنة الاستئنافات والتي يفترض أن تمثل دور القاضي المحايد  في  القضية وليس دور احد أطرافها ولمصلحة طرف أجنبي عنها والمثل يقول (سيد  الحق  راضي شن دخل القاضي ) !!
* واضح  أن اللجنة والتي تعتبر جهة عدلية محايدة كما وصفها النظام الأساسي للاتحاد  العام للكرة تلعب دور الأمل في القضية وتسعى لإعادة المباراة مكايدة في  المريخ وخدمة للهلال وليس لمصلحة الأمل !!
* لجان   الاتحاد تتحلى بنشاط استثنائي مريب وغير عادي في القضايا التي ترى أنها   ستفرمل المريخ وتخدم الهلال أو التي يكون المريخ طرفا فيها وترى أن من   مصلحة الهلال أو أي فريق آخر سرعة البت فيها !!.
*  وبالمقابل  تتعامل ببطء شديد وصهينة أحيانا في نظر القضايا التي يكون  المريخ شاكيا  فيها أو مستفيدا من سرعة الفصل فيها كما حدث في شكواه ضد  لاعبه السابق هيثم  مصطفى!!
* قيام   لجنة الاستئنافات باستعجال الاتحاد العام للبت في موضوع إعادة مباراة   المريخ والأمل في هذا التوقيت بالذات والمريخ مواجه بثلاث مباريات مضغوطة   في الممتاز وبمباراة هامة وحاسمة أمام الوفاق في دوري أبطال أفريقيا بعد   أسبوع تقريبا ورائه ما ورائه من دلالات الكيد والاستهداف!!
* يبدو   واضحا أن الهدف من إثارة القضية في هذا التوقيت هو التأثير السلبي لعرقلة   المريخ في مبارياته في الممتاز وتمكين الهلال من صدارة البطولة وإشغال   الساحة المريخية بالقضية عن الاستعداد الجيد لمباراة الوفاق الهامة   والحاسمة لصعود الفريق لدوري الأربعة والتي تبقى لها أسبوع تقريباً !!
*  المخالفات  السابقة والمشبوهة التي ارتكبتها لجنة الاستئنافات بخصوص هذه  القضية يشيب  لها الولدان ولا علاقة لها بالعدل الذي يفترض أن تتحلى به هذه  اللجنة  العدلية والمحايدة افتراضا !!.
* نوايا   اللجنة تجاه المريخ أصبحت مفضوحة تماماً لأهل المريخ والذين أصبحوا يشككون   في تصرفاتها وتصريحاتها بخصوص قضاياهم ولا يثقون فيها أبداً !!.
* اللجنة   تعرف جيداً انه لا يوجد أي أساس قانوني وجيه للقضية والتي لم تكن سوى  إحدى  المؤامرات الخبيثة التي ظلت تلاحق المريخ منذ متواليات ماجد الثمانية  في  الهلال في منتصف الستينيات وحتى تاريخه !.
* لا   توجد قضية من الأساس ومجرد غضب أهلة الاتحاد ولجانه وحكامه على رحيل بكري   المدينة من الهلال للمريخ لن يكسب هذه المؤامرة الرخيصة صفة القضية العادلة   كما حاولوا تصويرها !!.
* المريخ   أكد انه لن يقبل بإعادة المباراة مهما كانت العواقب وعلى كل حال لن يستطع   مؤامرات اللجان الوقوف في طريق مسيرة المريخ الهادرة نحو الصعود لدور   الأربعة من بطولة الأبطال ونيل كأسها بإذن الله تعالى وتوفيقه.
* نتمنى   إلا يلقي مجلس المريخ وإعلامه وجمهوره بالا لإثارة لجنة الاستئنافات هذه   القضية في هذا التوقيت بالذات والتركيز على الاستعداد الجيد لكسب الوفاق   بالقلعة الحمراء والفوز بمباريات الممتاز الثلاث للمحافظة على الصدارة   محليا وحظوظ التأهل لدور الأربعة من بطولة الأبطال . 
*

----------


## ابورجاء

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عز الدين
					



محمد كامل سعيد كرات عكسية مرتضى والهيبة.. (والمطبلاتية والطمبارة)..!! 
*  عاد المريخ والهلال الى جنة احلامهما ـ الدوري المحلي ـ وحقق الاحمر فوزاً  طبيعياً على هلال الفاشر برباعية، وتغلب الازرق على هلال الابيض بثلاثية  ليجد اصحاب المصالح (المطبلاتية والطمبارة) الفرصة الذهبية لبث المزيد من  (المُخدّر)..!! *  والحقيقة ان تغلب القمة على بقية الاندية محلياً، وفي ظل الفوارق الكبيرة  والخرافية، يبقى من الثوابت والاشياء الطبيعية التي لا تحتاج الاّ للاشارة  وبمعزل عن الكرنفالات والعبارات الهلامية التي انتظمت جل الاصدارات..!! *  وبعودة للمباراتين الاخيرتين للقمة امام هلال الفاشر وهلال الابيض نجد ان  اسهم بعض اللاعبين ـ خاصة الأجانب ـ قد ارتفعت وبنسب خرافية، أو كما قال  المطبلاتية والطمبارة، و انها زوبعة غير حقيقية اذا ما نظرنا لواقع الاندية  الاخرى..!! *  يعني لا جديد يستحق التغزل لو ان المريخ تغلب على هلال الفاشر والنسور  والرابطة وبقية الفرق لان ذلك من البديهيات وما دونه يبقى هو الاستثناء  الذي لا يحدث الاّ نادراً.. مرة كل اربع او خمس سنوات..!! *  ولعل ما يستحق الاشارة هنا يتمثل في ان الضوضاء والأوصاف الخرافية التي  أطلقها البعض على العرض وبعض اللاعبين محلياً هي التي تقودنا الى الابحار  في سكة السراب الذي نحسبه مع الجميع انه ماء..!! *  الحقيقة ان ضعف المنافسة المحلية في ظل التواضع والتراجع والواقع المرير  الذي تعيشه كل الفرق ـ ما عدا المريخ والهلال ـ يظل هو السبب المباشر في  احتكار القمة لفرص التمثيل الخارجي..!! *  والمعطيات تشير وتؤكد ان بداية السير في الطريق السليم علاقته مباشرة مع  تبدل الأحوال الحالية بالبحث عن اساليب علمية تؤهلنا للارتقاء بالمستوى  العام للمسابقات المحلية وبطريقة تجعلها الاجدر لتقديم بطل حقيقي يستطيع  تمثيلنا..!! *  وبالعودة للاستثناءات التي قليلاً ما تحدث في دورينا سنتابع اليوم مباراة  مريخ الفاشر والمريخ العاصمي بذكريات اللقاء السابق الذي انتهى لصالح رفاق  حسن كمال ولن ننسى الشغب الذي صاحب تلك المواجهة من بعض المتفلتين..!! * وطالما  اننا تذكرنا التوتر فعلينا الاشارة الى التفلتات التي ظل بكري المدينة هو  بطلها الأول وذلك بداية من مطاردته لزملائه في الهلال بمعسكر اديس، ومروراً  باحداث لقاء الاهلي بشندي، وانتهاء باحداث معسكر الجزائر الاخير..!! *  وكل ما نتمناه ان يستوعب بكري ما حدث من قصص وحكاوي خلال السنوات والشهور  الماضية ويستخلص منها الدروس والعبر، وان يقتنع بانه لاعب كبير دائماً ما  تكون تصرفاته محسوبة عليه..!! *  ضحكت وانا اتابع فقرة الامبراطور في برنامج الرياضة الاسبوعي وذلك بعدما  ارضى سيحة المريخاب والهلالاب، لكنه تغاضى عن ما قام به ايمن سعيد تجاه  لاعب هلال الفاشر صالح الامين قبل قرار طرد مدافع الهلال..!! *  المصري ايمن وبينما هو جالس على الارض، وقبل ان يقذف الكرة تجاه لاعب  الهلال، قام بسحب رجل صالح وجره من قدمه ـ بالطبع من خلف الحكم ـ ثم قذف  بالكرة في تصرف اعتاد عليه المصري صاحب السوابق..!! *  تخريمة أولى: نعم عدل مرتضى منصور عن فكرته وتراجع عن الاستقالة من رئاسة  الزمالك، ولعل تمسك عشاق الفرقة البيضاء بالرجل ليس لأنهم يتعاملون معه على  أنه الخزنة التي تقوم بتمويل الصرف على النادي فحسب او كما يعتقد  البعض..!! *  تخريمة ثانية: مرتضى ـ ورغم تحفظاتنا على بعض تصرفاته ـ استطاع فرض هيبة  النادي على كبار النجوم، واتحاد الكرة، والمدربين سواء الأجانب أو  المصريين، والاعلاميين الزمالكاوي كمان..!! *  تخريمة ثالثة: مرتضى لا يمنح حارقي البخور فرصة التقرب اليه، ولا يجامل في  سبيل المصلحة العليا ويعمل على تشجيع الاستثمار.. و.. و.. لنا عودة باذن  الله..!!




حقيقة صارت ماثلة امام الجميع انا هذا ابجبفوط
يقرأ اولا عمود مزمل ثم منه يبث سمه وحقده
او اشك انه يكتب وهو في كامل وعيه شكلو
زول بحر يا سلك صاحبك طلع بتاع بحر
لكنو بحرو مغشوش شكلو وصفرابي مهوس
بالدونية والاستصغار بالله عليكم الزول ده 
ما بيخجل من نفسو ويدعي انو صحفي
ابتكر يا رمة بالله عليك اكتب باحساسك 
وليس بردة الفعل يا جيفة يا زنطور يا جلفوط ...



ودوما في رعاية الله وحفظه ...
مع كل الود باقة ورد ..
*

----------

